# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Zadarsko rodilište

## dijanam

Kako su radovi u zadarskom rodilistu gotovi, otvaram novu temu na kojoj mozemo nastaviti razmjenjivati informacije i iskustva.

Nadajmo se uredjenju same radjaone, da ne bude onako tipicno bolnicka, vec malo ugodnija, toplijih boja... Kako reče tata koji je nedavno bio sa svojom zenom dok je rađala na stolcicu, da je samo po pecatu na posteljini znao da je u bolnici. Jer stolcic se nalazi u zasebnoj prostoriji i tamo je puno ugodnije.

Ja seljanka ne znam staviti fotografije na internet pa nek mi se javi netko da stavim fotografije stolcica.

----------


## dijanam

Evo malo ohrabrenja zadarskim trudnicama   :Heart:  , poznatim i nepoznatim.

Prije par dana je rodila jedna poznanica, prvorotka, veliko dijete (oko 4 kg), na stolčiću, bez pucanja. Ona je vec drugi takav slucaj za koji sam cula u kratko vrijeme.

A poanta je: samo trazite i dat ce vam se!

----------


## Pepe2

*dijanam* aj posalji mi te fotke koje zelis staviti na net pa cu ih ja probat staviti na net...na pp cu ti poslati moj mail...

----------


## melibeli

Super za stolić, bilo bi to dobro kad bi ja mogla, morati ću se izboriti za to. Samo sam čula da na stoliću porod traje duže, da li je to istina?

----------


## marta

> Super za stolić, bilo bi to dobro kad bi ja mogla, morati ću se izboriti za to. Samo sam čula da na stoliću porod traje duže, da li je to istina?


istina je da vjerojatno traje malo dulje od dripanog porodjaja, no pitanje je sta je lakse. krace ne znaci nuzno lakse, ugodnije i zdravije. no, da budem jasna, mislim da porodjaj na slocicu nikako ne moze duze trajato od onog na krevetu jer je polozaj puno bolji, a i gravitacija ti pomaze.

mene zanima kakvi su argumenti tih koji tvrde da porod na stolcicu traje dulje.

----------


## melibeli

Nemam pojma za argumente da porod traje dulje na stoliću, zato i pitam jer bih zaista volila roditi na stoliću.

----------


## erina

Dijanam i ja sam tražila al nisam dobila, doduše krivi su bili loši nalazi ctg-a  :Sad:  Baš sam tad imala priliku razgovarati sa sestrom koja je bila na obuci u Rijeci pa mi reče da (al to je bio 2. mjesec) uglavnom na stolčić mogu žene sa savršenim nalazima (kad su u pitanju prvorotke, a bez problema drugorotke i višerotke :/ ) jer tada još nisu imali "bežični" ctg koji može pratiti otkucaje srca dok je trudnica na lopti ili se šeta po sobi. Sad sam čula da su se sve sestre educirale za stolčić  :D  a nadam se da su i opremu nabavili pa da se bar sadašnjim trudnicama ispune želje, a sestra i ja smo ostale na ... drugi put sigurno je stolčić moj  :Wink:   soba je   :Naklon:

----------


## dijanam

Ma vjerojatno sve ovisi o osoblju i momentu... mojoj prijateljici koja je četvrti put rađala su nedavno odbili stolčić jer je plodna voda bila zamućena.

melibeli, i meni se čini da je ova tvrdnja da porod na stolčiću traje duže vezana isključivo za to što je takav porod obično i bez medikamenata i postupaka koji bi ga požurivali. Jer žene koje traže stolčić obično odbijaju drip i prokidanje vodenjaka. Ali mislim da je sam izgon lakši i brži jer je položaj za rađanje povoljniji.

Ali slažem se jako s Martom, kraći porod nije nužno i ljepši.

Ma znate što, ne želim cjepidlačiti, ali mene čak pomalo smeta taj stav oko edukacije - razumijem da im je to novost i da se moraju i oni priviknuti na nov način rada. Ali ne mora se od toga raditi takva znanost valjda. Pa ja bi rado bila npr. imala priliku biti na nekoj strunjači u nekoj mirnoj sobici i roditi klečeći, čučeći, ili što bi mi već došlo tog trena, nije mi za to trebalo posebno obučeno osoblje. Samo *primalja* koja bi *primila* bebu.

----------


## Pepe2

Evo i slicica stolcica i unutrasnjosti rodilista koje je *dijanam* snimila ove godine...

http://public.fotki.com/pepeZD/slike-iz-zd-rodilista/

----------


## dijanam

Pepe hvala ti.

Ona slika ispod koje pise da je iz radjaone nije iz radjaone vec su sada sobe takve. Svaka soba ima pult za presvlacenje i kupanje bebe tako da se djeca ne odvajaju od majki vec se sve obavlja u sobama!

----------


## Pepe2

ups..  :Embarassed:   sorry...vidi se da sam davno bila ondje...

----------


## dijanam

Cujem da se sve vise koristi stolcic i iskustva su zaista predivna.
Prvorotke koje radjaju veliku djecu bez pucanja...

Bas razmisljam ovih dana koliko pozitivno iskustvo radjanja gdje se zena osnazi porodom utjece na snagu njenog majcinstva. Nisu punti od epiziotomije jedini koji moraju zacjeliti! Ne radja se samo dijete. Radjaju se i roditelji.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Ne radja se samo dijete. Radjaju se i roditelji.


a što ja tebe volim quotati     :Love:  

Ovo je prekrasno rečeno!!

----------


## marcela

*dijanam,* u ovih par rečenica definirala si ono o čemu ja često razmišljam evo skoro 4 mjeseca.., a zna mi se dogodit da i   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dijanam

Marcela,   :Love:  
TW,   :Kiss:

----------


## Gioia

Pitanje: trebala bih roditi u Zadru u listopadu 2007.  Je li još uvijek točno da u zadarskoj rađaoni ne postoji mogućnost epiduralne?  Ne piše datum kada je pisan članak http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=136&Show=1564 pa ne znam koliko su te informacije stare.

Prvi glas mi je da postoji takav stolčić.  Kako se na njemu rađa, sjedećki???  Di mogu pročitati više informacija o tome?

----------


## dijanam

Draga Gioia,

clanak je poprilicno star (skoro tri godine) i dosta je toga drugacije sada.

Epiduralna je moguca i osoblje ce ti je vrlo rado i ponuditi ako su povoljni uvjeti (mislim doduse da je moguca samo u jutarnjoj smjeni, ali nisam sigurna).

Ali mnoge su zene nakon sto su malo usle u smisao i posljedice epiduralne, odustale od njene primjene. Nadam se da ce osnazujuca bol poroda i kod tebe imati iscjeljiteljski ucinak (umjesto otupljenja koje nudi epiduralna).

Na stolčiću rađaš čučeći, uz podupiranje nekoga iza tvojih leđa. Osim što je položaj puno povoljnjiji za rađanje (povoljan utjecaj sile teže, nema pritiska na šuplju venu pa krv nesmetano opskrbljuje kisikom bebu i mamu...) pravi se otprilike 30% više mjesta u zdjelici pa je rađanje lakše.

Ali i o epiduralnoj i o stolčiću imaš puno na portalu i forumu, samo utipkaj pojmove u pretražnik i malo pročitaj.

Ako te zanimaju radionice za buduće roditelje koje u Zadru organizira Izvor (jedne su upravo završile, bit će jedne početkom rujna, a vrlo vjerojatno i jedne skraćene početkom kolovoza) javi mi svoj mail na pp, pa ću te oključiti u listu korisnika i slati redovito obavijesti o našim radionicama.

Sretno!

----------


## argenta

> Na stolčiću rađaš čučeći, uz podupiranje nekoga iza tvojih leđa.


Znas li mozda da li je moguce ici na stolcic ako nemas nikog "svog" sa sobom (MM ce mozda morati raditi u drugom gradu). Tj. hoce li bolnica priskrbiti tog "nekog iza mojih ledja" ? :/

----------


## dijanam

Hoće! 
Kako je asistiranje porodu osoblju teže kod rađanja na stolčiću jer primalja mora klečati, onda su obično tamo dvije primalje (jedna kleči, druga dodaje što treba i sl.).

Ali ako nemaš nikog svoga onda te druga primalja pridržava iza leđa.

Na sljedećim radionicama (u rujnu, a mozda i prije) imat cemo dvije zene koje ce doci ispricati svoje iskustvo o radjanju na stolcicu pa mozete cuti iz prve ruke.

----------


## dijanam

Argenta, ajde pusti onu temu da potone da ne cjepkamo raspravu ili neka je administratori spoje ako misle da mogu   :Grin:  

Oprosti na indiskreciji ali bas me zanima imas li ti neke jace veze sa Zadrom ili si samo odabrala Zadar za radjanje (jer vidim na onom drugom topiku da si iz Zagreba, ali da ces roditi u Zadru).

----------


## Gioia

Thanx Dijana, 
nisam još baš razmišljala želim li epiduralnu ili ne, vjerojatno ne, ali volim znati imaju li je, u slučaju da promijenim mišljenje.  Trudna sam 5 mjeseci, prva mi je beba.  U ovom periodu me nije uopće strah poroda ali ne znam kako će biti kad dođe deveti mjesec!

Moj čovik nema šanse da uđe sa mnom dok rađam, onesvijestio bi se, jednostavno ne može, srce moje malo.  Tako da sigurno neću imati "nekog svog" iza leđa.

Pročitat ću malo o stolčiću, hvala.  I javim ti se na PM, hvala.

----------


## argenta

> Argenta, ajde pusti onu temu da potone da ne cjepkamo raspravu ili neka je administratori spoje ako misle da mogu


Ma nisam skuzila da postoji isto pitanje na drugom mjestu, sorrry  :Embarassed:  
Pustam da ide za Titanicom




> Oprosti na indiskreciji ali bas me zanima imas li ti neke jace veze sa Zadrom ili si samo odabrala Zadar za radjanje (jer vidim na onom drugom topiku da si iz Zagreba, ali da ces roditi u Zadru).


Ja sam rodjena u Zadru, tamo imam najbolji dio svoje rodbine (a i dio MM-ove), komfor cijele etaze privatne kuce i svako ljeto provodim na zadarskim plazama... Pa mi se to cinila kao bolja opcija nego truliti u Zagrebu na +30 s dvoje male djece   :Smile: 

D. i ja stizemo za jedno dva tjedna i jedva cekamo  :D

----------


## argenta

> Pa mi se to cinila kao bolja opcija nego truliti u Zagrebu na +30 s dvoje male djece


E, da, zaboravih jos dvije stvari koje su presudile u izboru. Prvo je da u Zagrebu, kao sto vjerojatno znas, nema mogucnosti radjanja na stolcicu, a ja imam takvih problema s krizima da ne mogu ni zamisliti da ponovno prelezim trudove i porod. A zelim i izbjeci epi, ako je ikako moguce, jer mi se jos dan danas zeludac stisne od muke kad se sjetim onog sivanja na zivo   :Sad:   Otkad sam cula za njega, stolcic je bio moj prvi izbor!

Drugo je da su Zg bolnice ocajno pretrpane, pa mi se cini da je ipak ugodnije iskustvo roditi u manjem gradu. Mozda sam tu u krivu, ali to je dojam koji sam stekla od prica svojih frendica koje su takodjer kategoricki odbile roditi u ovdasnjim bolnicama i otisle kud koja (Varazdin, Pozega, Zadar...)

PS: Super da nekoga daju za stolcic  :D Hvala na odgovoru!
PPS: Ako pogledas moj potpis, vidjet ces da necu docekati rujanske radionice   :Grin:

----------


## Nomoget

malo off topic.
prijateljica mi trudna 30 tj i išla bi na neki tečaj ili onaj seminar sa razgledavnjem rodilišta.
jel ima koja informaciju kada ima tih tečejeva i di....

----------


## dijanam

Nazovi rodiliste. Ne znam pouzdano, ali cini mi se da rodiliste nista ne organizira prije rujna.

Mi u Izvoru najvjerojatnije necemo nista organizirati preko ljeta iako smo razmisljale o tome. Prevruce je u nasim prostorijama.

Ali prijateljica ti moze razgledati rodiliste bez obzira na to, neka samo nazove i pita kad moze doci. Tada ce naravno moci i popricati malo s osobljem.

----------


## dijanam

Argenta sretno! Uzivaj u plivanju jos ovo malo sto ti je ostalo.

----------


## argenta

> malo off topic.
> prijateljica mi trudna 30 tj i išla bi na neki tečaj ili onaj seminar sa razgledavnjem rodilišta.
> jel ima koja informaciju kada ima tih tečejeva i di....


Evo, ja danas frisko stigla iz razgledavanja zadarskog rodilista.

Sr. Lidija (mislim da je to bila ona) je rekla da od tecajeva nista do jeseni, ali u obilazak samog rodilista moze se doci cetvrtkom oko 11. Nas je danas bilo 4 i krenule smo oko 11.30, kad je Lidija bila slobodna. Na mene je ostavila dojam kao vrlo topla i ljubazna osoba, odgovorila nam je na sva moguca pitanja i provela 45 minuta sve nam pokazujuci. Nazalost, ona sad ide na godisnji do 4.8., pa ako ti prijateljica ne moze cekati da se ona vrati, sigurno ce se naci jos koja tako ljubazna sestra da je provede po bolnici.

Moram reci da sve izgleda zbilja sredjeno, a o porodu na stolcicu (koji je u skroz odvojenoj sobi; nimalo slicno uobicajenim rodilisnim "boksevima") cule smo samo najbolje. Navodno im tako dobro ide da ce dobiti jos jedan.

Po ovome sto sam cula danas, mogu samo reci da toplo preporucujem Zadar kao mjesto za porod!  :Smile:  Nadam se da cu za jedno dva tjedna moci potvrditi iz prve ruke da sve to nije samo propaganda   :Grin:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Bravo za ZD rodilište...ja sam vam daleko ali zavidim na tako nice uređenom rodilištu i ljudima koji su tamo osvješteniji....  :Kiss:   svima

----------


## ninaXY

Mene baš nije oduševio novouređeni odjel zadarske bolnice. Nema nikakve klimatizacije, prozori se mogu otvoriti samo na kip, ako otvoriš vrata, onda je propuh,uglavnom s mene su se danonoćno slijevale lokve vode. Ožiljak me je od znoja pekao za poluditi.
A stolčić dolazi u obzir samo u idealnim slučajevima, npr. VBAC na stolčiću ne dolazi u obzir, a isto tako u slučaju mekonijske plodne vode, suženog ctg-a i sl.
Meni su stolčić donjeli u box, ali kad je došao stariji doktor, rekao je da on neće voditi vbac na stolčiću.
A o tome kako izgleda kad ti beba završi na neonatologiji zbog neke bakterije, pa ti ju drže na infuziji i ne daju da dojiš jer bljucka, bolje da ne pričam.
Ja očito nemam sreće s tom zadarskom bolnicom dok iz nje izlazim s ovakvim dojmovima.

----------


## argenta

> Mene baš nije oduševio novouređeni odjel zadarske bolnice. Nema nikakve klimatizacije, prozori se mogu otvoriti samo na kip, ako otvoriš vrata, onda je propuh,uglavnom s mene su se danonoćno slijevale lokve vode. Ožiljak me je od znoja pekao za poluditi.
> A stolčić dolazi u obzir samo u idealnim slučajevima, npr. VBAC na stolčiću ne dolazi u obzir, a isto tako u slučaju mekonijske plodne vode, suženog ctg-a i sl.
> Meni su stolčić donjeli u box, ali kad je došao stariji doktor, rekao je da on neće voditi vbac na stolčiću.
> A o tome kako izgleda kad ti beba završi na neonatologiji zbog neke bakterije, pa ti ju drže na infuziji i ne daju da dojiš jer bljucka, bolje da ne pričam.
> Ja očito nemam sreće s tom zadarskom bolnicom dok iz nje izlazim s ovakvim dojmovima.


Bas mi je zao sto imas tako losa iskustva. I sama se pitam sto me ceka u "stvarnom" svijetu...

Pa ipak, mozda sam ja samo lakovjerna, ali mi se cini da je stanje - pa makar i samo pro forma - daleko bolje nego u ijednom zagrebackom rodilistu.

Tamo gdje sam ja rodila prvi put, nista nije uredjivano vec desetljecima, prozor se mogao otvoriti, ali ni u  jednom trenutku na njega nije provirila niti jedna zraka sunca (zamisli biti na umjetnom svjetlu sest punih dana!), dojenje jedva omogucavaju i kad je sve ok, a od stolcica i slicnih "alternativnih" pomagala nema ni spomena.

----------


## ninaXY

> Pa ipak, mozda sam ja samo lakovjerna, ali mi se cini da je stanje - pa makar i samo pro forma - daleko bolje nego u ijednom zagrebackom rodilistu.


I ja sam dosad živjela u tom uvjerenju, ali nakon što sam vidjela na djelu doktore za koje sam mislila da su skloni prirodnom porodu više stvarno ne znam što da mislim.
Ja se nadam da u Zadru više neću rađati, samo ne znam gdje ću naći rodilište u kojem mogu 24 sata dnevno, 7 dana u tjednu roditi u položaju u kojem bi ja htjela, bez dodatnih usluga, bez prijetnji, i bez ismijavanja mojih želja.

----------


## pale

Nažalost moram reći da se slažem sa Ninom   :Sad:  
Uglavnom, svo to ljubazno osoblje na trudničkom tečaju ( nisam ga dovršila, rodila prije ) u stvarnosti je nešto drugo. Barem sam ja tako to doživila. Po meni, svi su oni nehumani ( doktori, sestre su bolje), možda sam gruba, ali to je moje mišljenje, ja sam se tako jadno osjećala tih 8 dana u bolnici. Beba je bila u inkubatoru, rodila na carski, a tko god uđe u sobu, samo pogleda moje ime i preskoči me... kao da ja nisam rodila, kao da nešto nije u redu   :Crying or Very sad:   Plakala sam svaku vizitu, 5 dana su mi govorili da ne znaju što će biti, a nije bilo ništa... bez ikakvog objašnjenja. Jedna jedina sestra mi je pogledala cice, peti dan uspijem se izdojiti 20 ml i molim ih da joj to daju, ali ne, oni primaju najmanje 40 ml i to prokuhavaju. Probala sam je dojiti, beba se umarala, ok, ali komentar sestre na uvučene bradavice je bio nemate vi šanse. 
Neću više ništa pisati, meni je bilo loše, mislim da su druge prošle bolje od mene jer je sve bilo ok pa to još nekako i ide, ali čim nastane bilo kakav problem svaki njihov trud prestaje.
Možda sam u krivu, ali ja sam to tako doživila  :/  i bojim se slijedeće trudnoće da se nešto ne zakomplicira, a tako bi još djece. Valjda će vrijeme izlijećiti rane   :Grin:

----------


## argenta

> Ja se nadam da u Zadru više neću rađati, samo ne znam gdje ću naći rodilište u kojem mogu 24 sata dnevno, 7 dana u tjednu roditi u položaju u kojem bi ja htjela, bez dodatnih usluga, bez prijetnji, i bez ismijavanja mojih želja.


Mislim da bismo sve to htjele znati. Stvarno je tuzno sto se toliko moramo boriti za osnovna ljudska prava sebe i svoje djece.

Sa svjetlije strane, za one koje prate ovaj topic ali ne komentiraju, bas sam jucer pricala s par svojih poznanica koje su isto rodile u Zadru i skroz su odusevljene i osobljem i smjestajem i brigom. A nisu imale svoje "savrsene" porode, dapace. Kao i uvijek, iskustva su individualna i mozemo se samo nadati da cemo biti sretnije ruke drugi put...

*pale*  :Kiss:  Nadam se da ces zaboraviti to grozno iskustvo. Ja sam prvi put prosla nesto bolje, ali isto je bilo strasnih trenutaka totalne indiferencije prema meni i mojoj bebi. Srecom, takve stvari s vremenom izblijede ili bi barem trebale.

----------


## dijanam

> Ja se nadam da u Zadru više neću rađati, samo ne znam gdje ću naći rodilište u kojem mogu 24 sata dnevno, 7 dana u tjednu roditi u položaju u kojem bi ja htjela, bez dodatnih usluga, bez prijetnji, i bez ismijavanja mojih želja.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mislim da bismo sve to htjele znati. Stvarno je tuzno sto se toliko moramo boriti za osnovna ljudska prava sebe i svoje djece.


Ja mislim da je takvo rodiliste nemoguće naci, cak i izvan Hrvatske. Tesko da bi tako pristupili i kod ambulantnog poroda, a kamoli u bolnici.

Nina, mi zene i bolnicko osoblje smo u svojim pogledima na stvar jednostavno na dvije razlicite planete.  :Smile:  

Moramo imati na umu da postoji dio osoblja koji je do odredjene granice vrlo otvoren za promjene koje se u svijetu koriste dovoljno dugo da ih vise ne smatraju smjesnim novotarijama. I neki koji zive u zacementiranom uvjerenju da rade najbolje na svijetu i šire. Neki od njih cak nemaju niti osnovne vjestine komunikacije, niti misle da ih trebaju u zivotu, a kamoli da ce preispitivati svoj pristup. Vecina je vjerojatno negdje izmedju.

E sad, ovaj dio osoblja koji je blagonaklon promjenama sigurno vodi neke malo ratove u svojoj sredini i sigurna sam da im nije lako kolegama argumentirati neke stvari. (Kad je Rukavina dosao u rodiliste i pokusao uvesti rutinu podoja odmah po porodu, uvjeravali su ga da tek rodjene bebe ne mogu sisati.) Ali i jedni i drugi, kao i svi mi u nasim sredinama i zivotima (ako smo dovoljno mudri) moraju raditi kompromise. Meni je pristup jednog ginekologa sklonog prirodnom porodu jos uvijek nedovoljno prirodan da se tako izrazim. A kako li mi je tek kad cine kompromise   :Grin:  Ti si, cini mi se, puno ocekivala. Naravno, s pravom.

Mi smo tu samo objekti nazalost, a moje malo privatno tuzno misljenje o tome je da je jedini nacin da preskocimo tu ulogu objekta - doci u rodiliste sto je kasnije moguce. Na sam izgon.

A ona prica dan kasnije i borba oko nadohrane koja je puno mucnija od poroda (barem meni uvijek bila) je nesto na sto moramo utjecati i nemamo niti jedan razlog da u njoj pristanemo biti objekti. Tad si mozemo i moramo dozvoliti ulogu majke lavice. 

Pale, napisi pismo predstojnici neonatologije i pozali joj se na ovaj pristup. Nisam znala da se ne prima manje od 40 ml izdojenog mlijeka. To je katastrofa! Bilo bi dobro da se konacno i nedonoscad pocne davati majkama na podoj, ali to ce potrajati cini mi se. Jer sve i da se pocne u stvarnosti postivati onaj 6. korak od 10 koraka uspjesnog dojenja (ne davati djeci nista osim majcinog mlijeka) kod zdrave, donesene djece, tesko da ce to biti tako u slucaju nedonoscadi.

----------


## ninaXY

da, ja sam došla u bolnicu najkasnije što sam mogla. I zbog toga su me optužili da sam neodgovorna  :shock:  Ali ja sam imala prekrasno prvo porođajno doba - kod kuće i ne bih ga ni u ludilu mijenjala za bolničku "sigurnost".
A očekivala sam "puno", barem da se poštuje moj plan poroda, ali kako mi se čini, nisu ga ni pročitali iako je bio stvarno sažet na najosnovnije stvari.
A što je najgore od svega, bili su mi dežurni doktori koji navodno jesu skloni prirodnom porodu..

----------


## pale

Dijanam, dobra ideja za pismo predstojnici... razmislit ću. Neću uopće govoriti kako mi je bilo viditi bočicu pored inkubatora. Danas kada razmislim, nisam uspjela dojiti, niti se izdajati, ali što bi bilo da mi je pomogao netko stručan u bolnici- da li bi uspjela...
Nisam uspjela ja koja sam toliko toga čitala o dojenju, imala rodine brošure sa sobom, Nina je za mene zvala SOS ( i ja kasnije kad sam došla kući ). Tako sam to željela i nisam uspjela, jer te najviše oni ubiju u pojam. Nemate šanse s tim bradavicama, dijete je malo, umara se   :Sad:   Onda sam osjećala samo strah za bebu, ništa više nisam znala i poslušala sam ih. 
Znači, znala sam dosta toga o dojenju, a što je sa onim ženama koje ne znaju, a možda bi i mogle dojiti, izdajati se. ( ovdje govorim kad je beba na neonatologiji, kad je sve ok forsiraju dojenje ).
Jednom mi nisu donijeli bočicu kad je bilo vrijeme hranjenja i beba mi je plakala i ja otišla tražiti bočicu ( užas, ali morala sam) i nađem sve tri sestre u smjeni ( noćna ) kako sjede i piju kavu. Lipo ih zamolim ako mogu dobiti bočicu, da mi beba plače, a jedna sestra se izdere na mene, pa cicu joj dajte! Tako sam se grozno osjećala, počela sam plakati, ali je ova druga mlađa sestra otišla odmah donijeti bočicu. Ako je tako kad je beba već bila kod mene, što li rade kad je tamo cijeli dan. Da li jedu redovito, koliko im je plakala tamo... Zato je sada ljubim stalno, čim zaplače dignem je i želim da to zaboravi, da više nikad ne osjeti da je sama.
Stavljala sam je na cicu kad bi se najela samo da je osjeti i bilo mi je super da se tako uspava   :Heart:   Na kraju sam zahvalila Bogu što je sa bebom sve ok, što dobro napreduje i bez mog mlijeka.

Nadam se da ću imati hrabrosti imati još dice i da ću jednog dana dojiti, ali ono zapravo, da bebi budem pokretni fast food   :Grin:  
A nadam se i da će u ovom našem rodilištu biti nama ženama i našim bebama još bolje, jer nije sve u tome što su uredili interijer   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

pitanje? Bi li mogli isprintati stranice s ovog topica pa im poslati (određenim osobama u rodilištu)?

----------


## MGrubi

neće pomoći, ovo je anonimno
samo osobno pismo s konstruktivnom kritikom

----------


## bebelina

U cijelom zadarskom rodilistu jedina svijetla tocka je doktorica Pavic! To je moje misljenje o rodilistu i osobama koje tamo rade. Uzas! Kao da smo stoka poslana na klanje!
 I nisam ocekivala puno od poroda vec samo sam htjela da mi daju dovoljno vremena da rodim , a AKO ustreba da pruze pomoc. Kad dodes tamo ponasaju se kao da oni radaju , a ti si samo netko ko ima privilegiju u tisini , sa strane promatrati sto se dogada.
I dalje se drzim one da se priroda pobrinula za prirodan tok poroda i da joj ne treba previse pomagati , cinimo samo jos gore.

----------


## Gioia

> Mene baš nije oduševio novouređeni odjel zadarske bolnice. Nema nikakve klimatizacije, prozori se mogu otvoriti samo na kip, ako otvoriš vrata, onda je propuh,uglavnom s mene su se danonoćno slijevale lokve vode.


Bila sam na odjelu par dana prošli tjedan pa tako imam mišljenje o ovome: istina je da nema klimatizacije, ali prozori se mogu otvarati, gornji na V a donji širom.  Ne znam u kojoj si sobi bila?
Svaka soba ima ventilator i stalak za TV.  Dva sanitarna čvora su čista i podsjećaju na kućno kupatilo.  Kreveti su udobni, jastuci izdašni (a ne onako sravnjeni kao inače u bolnicama).  Sestre ljubazne, tople, bliske, nasmijane.
Imale smo taj peh da smo bile tamo u vrijeme najvećih vrućina, a tu malo tko može pomoći  :Sad:

----------


## ninaXY

> ninaXY prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene baš nije oduševio novouređeni odjel zadarske bolnice. Nema nikakve klimatizacije, prozori se mogu otvoriti samo na kip, ako otvoriš vrata, onda je propuh,uglavnom s mene su se danonoćno slijevale lokve vode.
> 
> 
> Bila sam na odjelu par dana prošli tjedan pa tako imam mišljenje o ovome: istina je da nema klimatizacije, ali prozori se mogu otvarati, gornji na V a donji širom.  Ne znam u kojoj si sobi bila?
> Svaka soba ima ventilator i stalak za TV.  Dva sanitarna čvora su čista i podsjećaju na kućno kupatilo.  Kreveti su udobni, jastuci izdašni (a ne onako sravnjeni kao inače u bolnicama).  Sestre ljubazne, tople, bliske, nasmijane.
> Imale smo taj peh da smo bile tamo u vrijeme najvećih vrućina, a tu malo tko može pomoći


Ti si bila na ginekologiji? U rodilištu nema nikakvih ventilatora da ne puše po bebama. Iz istog razloga se ne mogu otvarati donji prozori. A klimatizaciju sam spominjala zato jer je odjel nedavno obnavljan. Sad ću ispasti cjepidlaka, ali kad si već spomenula krevete, u našoj sobi niti jedan krevet nije imao ispravan mehanizam za podizanje uzglavlja - što itekako primijetiš nakon carskog reza.
Ali sve je to manje bitno kad ležiš tamo sva srezana, dijete ti ne donose, ne daju ti da ga dojiš jer bljucka, a starije dijete ti ne može doći u posjete, niti ti smiješ izići s odjela da ga vidiš. I nemaš uopće predodžbu koliko bi to moglo trajati   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## Gioia

Sorry, Nina XY, ja sam bila gore na katu (održavanje trudnoće) a ne u rodilištu...  ovo mi je prva beba pa ne znam kakvi su uvjeti u rodilištu.  Još jednom isprike!   :Smile:

----------


## ninaXY

Ma daj Gioia, kakve isprike, sve je ok. Nadam se da ćeš i u rodilištu proći bolje od mene, ostati kraće, i izići sa boljim dojmovima   :Wink:  .

----------


## okruglica

bog cure,dugo se nisam javljala al nista zato.malo sam citala ove vase postove i moram vam reci da iako je meni porod prosao ok i sa bebom je bilo sve u redu,da nisam zadovoljna pristupom u rodilistu.kad sam sva sretna dosla u bolnicu to jutro kad mi je puko vodenjak i pozvonila na vratima jedna od dezurnih babica me pitala:"sto vi ocete?"Ljudi moji sto bi zena sa stomakom do zuba u 4.30 ujutro pred vratima rodilista,nego dosta rodit?a onda kao sto je jedna od vas i rekla, kao da smo krave na pokretnoj traci i samo vicu, "ne vikati, disati" ili "ne tiskati,disati" i tako satima.ja sam rodila u 9.30 ebu su odnili na odjel oko 11 i nisam je vidila do 4-5 popodne, jer sam tek u 2.30 dosla u rodiliste.Prije nije bilo slobodnih kreveta.dakle 5 sati sam lezala u radjaoni cekajuci krevet.o dojenju necu jer njihovi pokusaji nisu spomena vrijedni.

----------


## argenta

Evo i mene s friskim dojmovima...

Uglavnom, definitivno ste bile u pravu sto se tice pristupa u rodilistu: to ide k'o na pokretnoj traci i nitko te nis' ne pita. Narocito sam poludila od skakanja na trbuh na kraju.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ali odmah moram dodati da je moje iskustvo ipak daleko pozitivnije od onoga u Zagrebu. Ovdje sam odmah "svojoj" primalji rekla da imam  traume od prosli put i da ne zelim epi ili bilo koju drugu intervenciju bez pitanja. Tako da me je ona cijelo vrijeme izgona masirala i imam minimalnu epi od samo dva sava koja jedva da uopce osjecam. I za sve ostalo me je obavjestavala sto se zbiva i redovno obilazila i podsjecala kako da disem, ako bih se zaboravila. Cijelo me je vrijeme bodrila i govorila da mi izvrsno ide. I dr. je obavio samo dva pregleda, jedan kad sam dosla a drugi pred sam izgon.

Za usporedbu, u Zg su me 6 sati ostavili skroz samu, na dripu, bez ijednog objasnjenja, bez mogucnosti komunikacije s bilo kim od osoblja, uz ceste, nenajavljene i uzasno bolne preglede otvorenosti.

Za razliku od *okruglice*, meni je u bolnici bilo sasvim u redu i stvarno su mi puno, puno pomagali s dojenjem. Imam uvucene bradavice zbog kojih sam se s mladjom bebom tjednima patila i natezala dok nije prosisala. Ovdje su mi sestre odmah pomogle, obisle me jos dva-tri puta taj i sljedeci dan da vide je li sve u redu i mali sad doji ko' velik!  :D 

Prozore smo mogle i smjele otvarati koliko smo htjele.

Jedino mi je suludo da svjetlo mora goriti u sobi cijelu noc, ali tome sam odlucila stati na kraj, pa sam se glatko odbila podvrgnuti takvoj konc-logor torturi i pustile su me na miru.

Moj zakljucak je da se, iako je to tuzna cinjenica, jednostavno treba znati izboriti za sebe. Ja bih rekla da sam u tome uspjela barem dobrim dijelom. Zadovoljna sam sto sam izabrala Zadar za roditi svoje drugo dijete i uvijek bih radije ponovila to iskustvo ovdje nego bilo gdje u Zagrebu.

PS: Jedino sto ne mogu nikako prezaliti je sto mi muz nije stigao na porod (prebrzo sam rodila  ovaj put  :Smile:  ), pa su mi odbili stolcic zbog nedostatka osoblja. Bile smo 4 zene na dvije dezurne primalje, pa je valjda opravdano, ali mislim da bi se on bio u stanju izboriti za stolcic. Ja stvarno nisam imala snage.

----------


## okruglica

ja nisam imala problema s dojenjem,cura je odmah prihvatila ciku bez problema.mene samo nazivciralo to sto je sestra dosla u sobu pitala nas jel znamo dojiti i "pomogla" mi staviti malenu na prsa.pomogla sam stavila u navodnike zato sto je ona tila sve na silu i u zurbi.na silu joj jeotvarala usta i gurala bradavicu,dok ja nisam rekla dosta.rekla sam da znam sto treba i kako i da cemo mi polako same,a ona je rekla,ok,ako vam ne bude islo javite.kad sam pak drugoj sestri rekla kako me bradavica boli cijelo vrijeme dojenja ona je rekla da je to normalno,a ja znam da nije.znaci ili je u krivom polozaju ili nije dobro obuhvatila bradavicu.kasnije (kad smo dosle kuci) se pokazalo da je razlog bio ovo drugo i to zato jer su mi cike od prvog dana u rodilistu bile prepune mlikom,bradavica velika a njena ustasca malena.
ono skakanje o kojem govoris je najvjerovatnije bilo pritiskanje posteljice i njeno izvlacanje van!meni su tako zaostali komadi pa sam krvarila 3-4 tjedna i skoro dobila trovanje.

----------


## okruglica

ja nisam imala problema s dojenjem,cura je odmah prihvatila ciku bez problema.mene samo nazivciralo to sto je sestra dosla u sobu pitala nas jel znamo dojiti i "pomogla" mi staviti malenu na prsa.pomogla sam stavila u navodnike zato sto je ona tila sve na silu i u zurbi.na silu joj jeotvarala usta i gurala bradavicu,dok ja nisam rekla dosta.rekla sam da znam sto treba i kako i da cemo mi polako same,a ona je rekla,ok,ako vam ne bude islo javite.kad sam pak drugoj sestri rekla kako me bradavica boli cijelo vrijeme dojenja ona je rekla da je to normalno,a ja znam da nije.znaci ili je u krivom polozaju ili nije dobro obuhvatila bradavicu.kasnije (kad smo dosle kuci) se pokazalo da je razlog bio ovo drugo i to zato jer su mi cike od prvog dana u rodilistu bile prepune mlikom,bradavica velika a njena ustasca malena.
ono skakanje o kojem govoris je najvjerovatnije bilo pritiskanje posteljice i njeno izvlacanje van!meni su tako zaostali komadi pa sam krvarila 3-4 tjedna i skoro dobila trovanje.

----------


## tinkie winkie

argenta, nisam znala da si rodila. Čestitam!!  :D

----------


## argenta

> ja nisam imala problema s dojenjem,cura je odmah prihvatila ciku bez problema.mene samo nazivciralo to sto je sestra dosla u sobu pitala nas jel znamo dojiti i "pomogla" mi staviti malenu na prsa.pomogla sam stavila u navodnike zato sto je ona tila sve na silu i u zurbi.na silu joj jeotvarala usta i gurala bradavicu,dok ja nisam rekla dosta.rekla sam da znam sto treba i kako i da cemo mi polako same,a ona je rekla,ok,ako vam ne bude islo javite.kad sam pak drugoj sestri rekla kako me bradavica boli cijelo vrijeme dojenja ona je rekla da je to normalno,a ja znam da nije.znaci ili je u krivom polozaju ili nije dobro obuhvatila bradavicu.kasnije (kad smo dosle kuci) se pokazalo da je razlog bio ovo drugo i to zato jer su mi cike od prvog dana u rodilistu bile prepune mlikom,bradavica velika a njena ustasca malena.


Tako su i meni prvi put blazirano tvrdili da se i ne trudim s dojenjem bez sesirica, da tako mala beba ne moze sisati iz uvucenih bradavica i poceli s nadohranom bez da su me ista pitali. Kad sam se pobunila, rekli su da je moraju "nekako umiriti". A onda su nas poslali doma nakon sto je malecka s 3200 pala na 2900! Srecom sam imala puno podrske kod kuce, pa smo nekako prebrodili krizno razdoblje i uvjerili se da sesirici uopce nisu potrebni - dapace, samo su otezavali hranjenje. Sve sto nam treba  je razumijevanje i potpora. I malo mira. Sretno s daljnjim dojenjem!




> ono skakanje o kojem govoris je najvjerovatnije bilo pritiskanje posteljice i njeno izvlacanje van!meni su tako zaostali komadi pa sam krvarila 3-4 tjedna i skoro dobila trovanje.


Jooj, uzas! Meni je posteljica izasla bez problema i intervencija, cak su mi je (bez mog trazenja!) pokazali da vidim da je citava. Ono skakanje je bilo "pomoc" da beba izadje. Uf, muka mi je kad se sjetim.

----------


## argenta

> argenta, nisam znala da si rodila. Čestitam!!  :D


Hvala! Puno pozdrava svim zadarskim forumasicama!

Znam da vam rodiliste nije idealno, ali nadam se da ipak mozete cijeniti sto je, ipak, jos uvijek jedno od boljih kod nas. Barem ima potencijala.

----------


## dijanam

Argenta, cestitam od srca!
Dobrodoslica malom sugradjaninu prije nego zbrise na vruci zagrebacki asfalt!

----------


## ninaXY

argenta, čestitam  :D

----------


## tamazd

Bog cure, evo ja sam rodila prije godinu dana u uvjetima kakvi su onda bili, al imam samo rijeci pohvale za babice i dr. Vranica koji mi je bio na porodu. Ja sam usla u radjaonu oko ponoci i do 5 ujutro sam bila na lopti, a rodila sam u 6,10. Iako je u to vrijeme bilo puno svih 5 boksova, hB nisu pozvali Dr. Lisicu koji je bio isto dezuran. 
A sestre na odjelu su bile kako koja, al kad ih pitate za pomoc pokazale bi i pomogle. Tako da ja imam dobro iskustvo iz bolnice i radjaone.

----------


## klia

Drago mi je zbog tvog lijepog iskustva  :Smile:  Kad si točno rodila? (Možda smo bile zajedno u rodilištu?)

----------


## tamazd

Ja sam rodila 30.07. a 03.08. smo izase iz bolnice   :Bye:

----------


## klia

Dakle mjesec dana ranije. A moje je iskustvo slično tvojem, od uvjeta, do osoblja.

----------


## Gioia

U Rodinim tekstovima postoji i tekst o zadarskom rodilištu, ali čini mi se da se dosta toga promijenilo otkad je napisan.  Bi li netko mogao ažurirati tekst, i rezultate onog upitnika ako ima promjena u liječničkim odgovorima...?

----------


## argenta

> U Rodinim tekstovima postoji i tekst o zadarskom rodilištu, ali čini mi se da se dosta toga promijenilo otkad je napisan.  Bi li netko mogao ažurirati tekst, i rezultate onog upitnika ako ima promjena u liječničkim odgovorima...?


Mislim da je vecina tekstova (ako ne i svi) nesto starijeg datuma. Bar su bili kad sam ih ja proucavala. Azuriranje je potrebno na visoj razini   :Wink:  A do tada imamo ovaj forum za raspitivanje o najnovijim vijestima, sramotama i pomacima naprijed.

----------


## Gioia

OBAVIJEST: u zadarskoj bolnici prvog utorka u rujnu (4.9.) počinje novi tečaj za trudnice.   :D  Treba se upisati!  

Toliko za sada znam, javila mi je susjeda koja tamo radi.

----------


## Gioia

Još informacija:
tečaj u zadarskom rodilištu počinje 4.9., treba biti *ispred odjela Ginekologije u podne* (bolje malo ranije).  Tečaj se održava utorkom i četvrtkom, još ne znam koliko tjedana...
Prije toga se treba upisati (nazvati Ginekologiju).

----------


## dijanam

> ne znam koliko tjedana...


do sada je bilo tri tjedna (znaci 6 puta)

Izvorove radionice pocinju 10. rujna (stavljam detalje u Drugi u akciji). Nase su u popodnevnim satima.

----------


## lucia

Prije dva mjeseca, u zadarskoj općoj bolnici, na stolčiću, prirodnim putem, bez ikakvih medikamenata, rodila sam Luciu. U rodilištu smo nažalost ostale pet dana (zbog žutice). Ni jednu lijepu riječ nemam ni za jednu medicinsku sestru, ni za jednog liječnika

----------


## dijanam

Lucia, drago mi je za porod, cestitam!
I za mi je za losa iskustva iz rodilista.
Ma nama zenama onako njeznima i krhkima nakon poroda (a da o djeci i ne pricam) jednostavno nije mjesto u bolnici.

----------


## Gioia

> Prije dva mjeseca, u zadarskoj općoj bolnici, na stolčiću, prirodnim putem, bez ikakvih medikamenata, rodila sam Luciu. U rodilištu smo nažalost ostale pet dana (zbog žutice). Ni jednu lijepu riječ nemam ni za jednu medicinsku sestru, ni za jednog liječnika


GULP!...
Morat ću se svog mira radi praviti da ovo nisam pročitala...   :Grin:

----------


## lucia

Nije mi bila namjera obeshrabriti ni jednu buduću mamu koja ide u zadarsko rodilište. Htjela sam samo reći da treba biti spreman da od bolničkog osoblja ne možeš dobiti podršku. Pogotovo ako se odlučiš za prirodan porod. Po mom mišljenju, to nije samo zato što su nehumani kako je netko već napisao, nego i zato što su needucirani. Posebno se to odnosi na medicinske sestre u rodilištu koje o dojenju pojma nemaju! (Čast izuzetcima ako takve slučajno postoje ali ja nisam ni jednu upoznala)

----------


## Gioia

Žao mi je Luce za tvoja iskustva.  Ja ću uskoro rađati svoju prvu bebu i to u Zadru, al idem s mišlju da je sve na meni i ne očekujem pomoć ni od koga.  Shvaćam da se bebe rađaju svaki dan kao na traci, da smo ljudima koji tamo rade sve iste, i ne očekujem osobni pristup.
Možda ću se tako manje razočarat   :Grin:

----------


## lucia

Eto, baš sam to htjela reći. Od njih ne trebaš ništa očekivati jer ionako nećeš ništa dobiti i onda se i ne možeš razočarati. Btw, ja nemam loša iskustva. Imala sam predivan porod i opet bih htjela imati takav! Problem je bio samo u tome što sam se svim liječnicima i sestrama morala opravdavati što želim prirodan porod kao da je to nešto nenormalno

----------


## Gioia

A čekaj, što točno znači PRIRODAN POROD?  Bez dripa?  Bez epiziotomije?  :shock:  Možeš li malo opširnije opisat što si željela, a što si dobila?
Pozdrav tebi i tvojoj bebici   :Bye:

----------


## marta

Prirodan porodjaj je onaj bez medicinskih intervencija bilo koje vrste. A to u nasim rodilistima u biti ne mozes dobiti. Mozes se izboriti za neki dio prirodnog poroda. I to je sve.

----------


## argenta

> Ja ću uskoro rađati svoju prvu bebu i to u Zadru, al idem s mišlju da je sve na meni i ne očekujem pomoć ni od koga. Shvaćam da se bebe rađaju svaki dan kao na traci, da smo ljudima koji tamo rade sve iste, i ne očekujem osobni pristup.


*Gioia*, da te utješim, moja su iskustva drugačija. (Možda si već čitala što sam ranije pisala na ovom topicu.) Doduše, porod jest bio jedan od mnogih "na traci", ali su mi sestre poslije puno pomogle, a _osobito_ oko dojenja. I mojoj cimerici također.

Najvažnije je da se ne daš smesti i da stalno pitaš, gnjaviš i zahtijevaš. Za sve što želiš ili trebaš. To ne bi trebalo biti tako, ali meni je utješno da se u Zadru barem nekako može postići kvalitetan porod i/li kasniji boravak u bolnici. Ponavljam se, ali u jednoj metropoli toga nema. Možda je zato meni i lakše, jer sam jednom već prošla puno gore, pa mi je zadarsko iskustvo bilo pravo osvježenje. 

PS: Doduše, ako bude treća beba, najozbiljnije se spremam roditi doma  :Wink:

----------


## melibeli

Cure moje, evo meni ostalo još 10 dana do poroda, ali kako sam se otvorila moguće je i prije, izvijestiti ću vas kako je u našem rodilištu, nadam se iskreno da će biti fer i poštivati moje želje, ali budemo vidjeli.

----------


## pale

Evo ja navijam da vam svima bude super roditi u ZD. Potajno se nadam da će i meni drugi put biti bolje   :Grin:  Nije mi nego probati   :Laughing:

----------


## lucia

:Smile:   Prirodan porod je porod bez medicinskih intervencija. To sam željela i to sam i dobila. Bez dripa, bez prokidanja vodenjaka, bez epiziotomije, bez sredstava protiv boli.... Ali uz to sam dobila i razne primjedbe tipa: "a želiš li ipak epiduralnu?", "bilo bi ti brže uz par kapi dripa" (u bolnici sam bila 19 sati), "eto ti kad si tila prirodno!" (nakon 17 sati na lopti...), "e da si bar uzela drip" (nakon dva sata na stolčiću)... Dakle, za prirodan porod kao i za stolčić se moraš doslovno izboriti. Ma možda to i nije toliki problem ali eto, meni se tada činilo da je

----------


## Gioia

*Lucia*, svaka ti čast na upornosti; eto htjele su ti "skratiti muke" odnosno bol a nisu možda shvatile koliko ti je važno da se poštuju tvoje želje...   Mogu zamisliti kako ti je bilo slušati sve to   :Sad:  

*Melibeli*, sretno i javi se nakon velikog događaja!  :D

----------


## MGrubi

> Prirodan porod je porod bez medicinskih intervencija. To sam željela i to sam i dobila. Bez dripa, bez prokidanja vodenjaka, bez epiziotomije, bez sredstava protiv boli.... Ali uz to sam dobila i razne primjedbe tipa: "a želiš li ipak epiduralnu?", "bilo bi ti brže uz par kapi dripa" (u bolnici sam bila 19 sati), "eto ti kad si tila prirodno!" (nakon 17 sati na lopti...), "e da si bar uzela drip" (nakon dva sata na stolčiću)... Dakle, za prirodan porod kao i za stolčić se moraš doslovno izboriti. Ma možda to i nije toliki problem ali eto, meni se tada činilo da je


svaka čast   :Love:  

mislim da je najbolje tako: ne očekivati neku pomoć od osoblja: u se i u svoje kljuse

bolje da te iznenadu ljubaznošću, nego razočaraju bezobraznošću, pa  odmah u sebi rješiš da iako su nose bijelu kutu ne znači da su topli i humani

----------


## Lea L.

Cure,molim vas za jednu info,ako netko zna.
Jel u Zadarskoj bolnici obavezan tečaj za porod na stolčiću i za prisustvo tate na porodu?
Da me nebi netko krivo shvatio,išla bi ja na tečaj vrlo rado,ali mi se čini neizvedivo.
Mi smo u Splitu,friško se doselili,tak da nemam nikoga povjerljivog kome bi mogla ostaviti L.dok smo na tečaju,a pogotovo onih par dana kad rodim dok ću biti u bolnici.Tako da St otpada,osim naravno u slučaju da se baš mora.

Najbliže su nam svekiji u Zadru,tako da će L. biti kod njih,a i meni je želja porod na stolčiću,a još veća da MD bude sa mnom.Prvi put sam bila sama i ne bih nikako opet.  :Sad:  

Md mi radi cijele dane,tako da nema šanse da putujemo dva puta tjedno na tečaj,eventualno kad bi bilo nešto u 12. mj. jer je onda on na godišnjem.

----------


## lucia

Do sad tečaj nije bio potreban ni za porod na stolčiću ni za prisutnost tate na porodu i mislim da se po tom pitanju još ništa nije promijenilo. Svaki četvrtak u 11 sati možeš doći u rodilište, potražiti glavnu sestru Lidiju Buterin koja će ti pokazati i rađaonu i rodilište i stolčić i to ti toplo preporučujem!

----------


## Lea L.

Hvala na brzom odgovoru.  :Kiss:  
[/b]

----------


## trenta

lucija svaka čast   :Klap:  

moj sljedeći porod si zamišljam da bude takav   :Smile:

----------


## sir_oliver

ja sam u zadru rodila prije 8,5 godina. što se tiče čistoće  - bolnica kao i svaka druga. užasno me živciralo što su kreveti bili visoki i jedva sam se uspjevala popeti.toliko mi se teško bilo popeti da sam izbjegavala ustajanje. bila sam punih 5 dana , iako mislim da sam mogla biti i ranije puštena. mala je cijelo vrijeme bila sa mnom. 
što se tiče osoblja i riječi hvale i riječi pokude. ono što im najviše zamjeram je to što se ponašaju kao da bi mi sve trebale znati. ako bih ih nešto pitala odgovorile bi uz kolutanje očiju. tipa - kako si glupa, pa to svi znaju. 
dok sam rađala osjetila sam miris cigara iz njihove sestrinske sobe. zamolila sam ih da prozrače jer mi je i ovako bilo muka i trebao mi je svaki molekul zraka. samo me glupo pogledala, rekla da mi se priviđa i otišla...

----------


## Rhea

*lucia*, ako još koji put posjetiš forum, jedno pitanje. Jesi li sa sobom na porod donijela plan poroda ili si svoje želje izražavala usmeno? Možda i netko drugi zna?

----------


## argenta

Ja sam imala napismeno, ali nije bilo dosta ljudi da to citaju - 2 primalje i 1 doc na nas 4-5.   :Grin:  Pa sam sve izverbalizirala i uglavnom je bilo ok. Ali lakse je ako je netko s tobom - bilo da doda papir, bilo da odgovara - tako da se mozes usredotociti na svoj posao.  :Wink:

----------


## klia

> Prirodan porod je porod bez medicinskih intervencija. To sam željela i to sam i dobila. Bez dripa, bez prokidanja vodenjaka, bez epiziotomije, bez sredstava protiv boli.... Ali uz to sam dobila i razne primjedbe tipa: "a želiš li ipak epiduralnu?", "bilo bi ti brže uz par kapi dripa" (u bolnici sam bila 19 sati), "eto ti kad si tila prirodno!" (nakon 17 sati na lopti...), "e da si bar uzela drip" (nakon dva sata na stolčiću)... Dakle, za prirodan porod kao i za stolčić se moraš doslovno izboriti. Ma možda to i nije toliki problem ali eto, meni se tada činilo da je


Imamo vrlo slično iskustvo.
Kao da ih sada vidim i čujem s istim komentarima  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## big mamy

Ja još nisam spremna da vam ispričam svoju priču o porodu(zapravo to bi bio roman o 4 poroda ,2 sepse  :Sad:   i jednom carskom),zato bih prešla na bolje teme.Ovaj put sve pohvale rodilištu u Zadru.Naime, rodila sam na carski u 12.30..U15.30 donjeli mi pokazati bebu i na moju molbu pustili mi da je podojim .  U 17. 30.izvađen kateter isto na moju molbu i prva šetnja po sobi .U 18.00.donjeli mi bebu i ostavili.Uvažavali su sve moje molbe :D . Zbog ovakvog mog ponašanja oporavak tekao jako brzo i 4 dan puštena sam kući s bebicom uredno uspostavljene laktacije.

----------


## klia

Eto kako to izgleda kad mama zna što hoće.
Bravo, big mamo!  :Klap:

----------


## dijanam

i ja kazem bravo big mamo!!

----------


## marac komarac

ja sam rodila u njemackoj ali sam trudnicki tecaj odradila u zadru. sestre i doktori su bili jako simpaticni ali koliko sam samo ruznih iskustava cula na njihov racun tako da to ne mogu komentirati.
 rodiliste je  :D . super renovirano, cisto, soba sa stolcicem :D , ali cure moja radjaona je KATASTROFA! ko da smo u 1. svjetskom ratu u nekom podrumu, sve u plocicama,nemozes se okenuti, stalno neka promenada....neka i to vise renoviraju!

joj bas me zanima sto je sa curama s kojima sam bila na tecaju: pocetkom 7.og miseca, daj javite se na pp ako ima koja!

----------


## big mamy

Evo kako sam ja tamo riješila neke svoje problemčiće.beba je po rođenju imala malo začepljen nosić pa joj je bilo teško vući ciku ,trebalo joj je stavljati fizjološku u nosić prije podoja. prva dva puta čekala sestru pa mi dosadilo pitala sestru da mi donese fizj. u sobu da sama stavljam i ona odmah donjela :D    prvu noć nakon carskog bilo mi teško se dizati i stavljeti bebu u krevetić -pitala sestru mogu li gurnuti krevet do zida da beba spava kraj mene i sestra dopustila...moj savjet za sve buduće rodilje pitajte,pitajte pitajte to je vaša beba i ne postoje glupa pitanja borite se ! i još jednom pohvale sestrama zbog gore navedenog.

----------


## bfamily

Slažem se sa big mummy. Samo pitajte sve što vas zanima, sve što vas muči jer inače vam neće baš puno savjetovati (ovako je bilo kod mene), uostalom kako da oni znaju što vas muči ako im to ne kažete. 
Uz komunikaciju je sve lakše. I dajte do znanja što NE želite, pa makar trebale ponoviti i sto puta. 
Svima sretan porod   :Love:   i budite sretne što se rodilište preuredilo, što imate lijepe nove sobe, wc u sobama i sl. stvari. 
Kad sam ja bila radila se renovacija, rupe u zidovima kod predrađaone, žene su spavale po hodniku, po 4-5 a i 6 u sobi, jedan wc na nas 30. Koma. Morati ću opet roditi da vidim kako to sad izgleda.

----------


## klia

Ajme, ne podsjećaj me :/

----------


## ninaXY

Ja sam rađala nakon renovacije, bilo nas je 3 u sobi bez kupaonice, zajednička kupaonica i WC su bili preko puta hodnika, i osim što je kupaonica bila stalno zauzeta, WC je stalno smrdio po cigaretama, ako je uopće i bio slobodan. Osim stolića za prematanje u sobi, ja nisam primjetila nikakva poboljšanja u odnosu na prije 2 godine  :/ Baš naprotiv, jedna zajednička kupaonica je pretvorena u spremište.

----------


## okruglica

bog cure!
znam da se dugo nisam javljala i da ovo sto cu napisati nema puno veze sa rodilistima ali to mi se nekako ucinilo najucinkovitije.radi se o sljedecem. ne znam jel koja od vas procitala u zadarskom listu clanak o obitelji dukic koja je nedavno dobila trojke?muz ne radi pa su u malo nezgodnoj situaciji ak im caritas pomaze,a grad im je kupio krevetice i kolica za bebe.ja sam predlozila nasem sveceniku u biogradu da organiziramo malu bozicnu akciju i skupimo nesto priloga ili robice i sl.,al on se nije bas pokazao entuzijasticnim za to.ja sam mislila sama nesto pokusati ali onda sam se sitila rode i izvora i eto sad vam pisem ako ste rapolozene da ucinimo nesto dobro za tu obitelj,barem sada u ovo vrime kada bi obitelj i pomaganje bliznjima trebalo biti najvaznije.ja sljedeci vikend idem na put,al mislim da cu u cetvrtak dolaziti u zadar pa ako stignemo sto napraviti do tada?

----------


## big mamy

Okruglice kolika su djeca?

----------


## okruglica

u novinama je pisalo mjesec dana!

----------


## danči m.

Svima lijepi pozdrav!
Nova sam ovdje, a trudna sam 10 tjedana.
Sada živim u Zagrebu i ovdje vodim trudnoću. Međutim u 5. mj. se selimo u Vodice i mislila sam do nedavno roditi u Šibeniku dok nisam pročitala iskustva žena na ovom forumu. E sad, u Zadru mi se sviđa što imaju stolčić i to što je dozvoljeno očevima da prisustvuju porodu, nadam se da sam i dalje u pravu  :? 
Već sam istu svoju dvojbu, ako se to može nazvati dvojbom, napisala na postu Šib. rodilišta, pa me eto zanima ima li tko kakav komentar. tnx
i još mi se sviđa što i Zadru imaju rooming in pa bebica može stalno biti samnom

----------


## Rhea

Evo mene friško iz zadarskog rodilišta s najnovijim informacijama.

*Stolčić*, hmmm...postoji, ali ne znam što treba učiniti da rodiš na njemu. Odgovor na moj zahtjev da želim roditi na stolčiću je bio: Ma kakav stolčić! E sad, iz kojeg razloga sam dobila takav odgovor, ne znam, gužve nije bilo, bila sam jedina u boksu, nije bilo nikakvih prepreka, ali ja ga nisam uspjela dobiti. Možda nisam bila dovoljno uporna i uvjerljiva, ali jako mi je žao što nisam rodila na njemu.
*Muž* može biti na porodu, ali isto tako ga ne puštaju odmah, tek nakon    pregleda, ctg-a i ostalih procedura, a kako je moj porod trajao kratko, MM je bio sa mnom samo zadnjih cca pola sata. Znači, i to bi moglo biti bolje.
*Rooming in* je potpun, cijelo vrijeme smo bile skupa, i za to stvarno sve pohvale, veliki napredak u odnosu na par godina ranije.

Sve u svemu, ako nema komplikacija, mislim da zadarsko rodilište nije loš izbor  :Smile:

----------


## Rhea

Evo mene friško iz zadarskog rodilišta s najnovijim informacijama.

*Stolčić*, hmmm...postoji, ali ne znam što treba učiniti da rodiš na njemu. Odgovor na moj zahtjev da želim roditi na stolčiću je bio: Ma kakav stolčić! E sad, iz kojeg razloga sam dobila takav odgovor, ne znam, gužve nije bilo, bila sam jedina u boksu, nije bilo nikakvih prepreka, ali ja ga nisam uspjela dobiti. Možda nisam bila dovoljno uporna i uvjerljiva, ali jako mi je žao što nisam rodila na njemu.
*Muž* može biti na porodu, ali isto tako ga ne puštaju odmah, tek nakon    pregleda, ctg-a i ostalih procedura, a kako je moj porod trajao kratko, MM je bio sa mnom samo zadnjih cca pola sata. Znači, i to bi moglo biti bolje.
*Rooming in* je potpun, cijelo vrijeme smo bile skupa, i za to stvarno sve pohvale, veliki napredak u odnosu na par godina ranije.

Sve u svemu, ako nema komplikacija, mislim da zadarsko rodilište nije loš izbor  :Smile:

----------


## danči m.

*Rhea*, hvala na brzom odgovoru.
Za stolčić sam si i mislila da treba biti jako uporan tako da se pripremam za to.
U svakom slučaju, opet mi bolje djeluje nego šib. rodilište.
Imam još neke poznate koje su rodile u Zadru pa ću se još malo kod njih raspitati.

----------


## ninaXY

Samo pazi da ne budeš preuporna. Meni su poslije rekli da ne pamte kad je dr bio toliko ljut kao nakon našeg inzistiranja na stolčiću. MM ga je stvarno udavio   :Rolling Eyes:  . A ja sam bila sretna što su mi uopće dali da stojim i nadala se da će beba sad tu izletiti van i da neću uopće stići do kreveta.

Ali, nije. Krivo je namjestio glavu, i nije mogao proći. Uzalud mi prepirka.

----------


## *zara*

drage zadranke,

ako ima neka nova mama koja je rodila u zadarskom rodilištu i ima dobra iskustva, neka se javi da nama prvorotkinjama i prestrašenim, zbunjenim trudnicama malo uljepša iščekivanje.  :shock:  :? 
kako izgleda zd rodilište, koji je liječnik najbolji i kakvo je ostalo osoblje?
hvala

----------


## tinkie winkie

zara, kao prvo dobro nam došla!!

Na ovom topicu imaš najviše iskustava iz naše rađaone, i to uglavnom friških.

Inače, bilo bi dobro da se raspitaš o tečajevima za trudnice, imaju jako dobre pripreme u SV. Frane (udruga Izvor), ali mislim da slijedeće neće biti prije proljeća.
Također imaju besplatne tečajeve u bolnici, mislim svakog prvog utorka u mjesecu- tu možeš dosta toga vidjeti i pripremiti se iz prve ruke.

I kao treće.... javi nam se za kavicu na ovom topicu: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=43752

----------


## Lea79

Meni je porod ostao u lijepom sjećanju... Možda zato što je sve išlo ekspresno, sve skupa od prvog truda do poroda 4,5 sata. Ja sam bila u nekoj ludoj euforiji, samo da što prije ugledam svog mišeka. Babica i sestra su bile ok, ali doktor me dopao najgori mogući... to bi voljela izbrisati.
Ja sam se jako razočarala u sestre na odjelu. Bilo je to u vrijeme onih radova, nesnosna vrućina, radnici se prešetavaju po hodnicima. Sestara niotkud, ako ti bilo što zatreba, a ako i svrate u sobu nervozne ko pas. Doktori dođu u vizitu, ne daj Bože da im se obratiš da priupitaš kako ti je dijete (moj je rođen s velikim hematomom na glavici, dobio jaku žuticu). 
Najveći problem mi je bilo dojenje. Mlijeko nikako da nadođe, nitko ti nema nikakvu namjeru pokaziti kako da staviš bebu na ciku (ok, proučavala sam je sve o dojenju, pa sam dosta toga i znala, ali potpuno je drugačije kad tu malu mrvu primiš u ruke i onda ne znaš što bi ni kako bi). Svako jutro bi mi ga donijeli sitog, i onda nema šanse da on išta vuče... Ma grozno. 
Mislim da bi trebalo malo educirati osoblje prvenstveno o dojenju jer su s te strane jako loši i nepristupačni.
Uglavnom, moja je glavna parola za sljedeći put da se uzdam samo u sebe i nikog drugog i ništa loše ne primati k srcu.
 :Smile:

----------


## bfamily

Postala sam strina!!!!
Sinoć je naša draga A. rodila curicu   :Heart:   poslije ponoći i dobila neku naknadu + od države. Sve je išlo dosta brzo. Kad dođu doma ispitati ću sve detalje o rodilištu pa vam javim. Znam samo da je dosta dugo bila u predrađaoni i čekala sobu, ali i novinare zbog te naknade. Biti će ovih dana u novinama.

----------


## Lea L.

Evo i mog iskustva.


 Iznimno sam zadovoljna sa svojim porodom u Zadarskoj bolnici.Na porodu mi je bila prekrasna dr, Tadić.Nisam ni osjetila kad bi me pregledavala koliko je nježna i pažljiva bila.Također me je cijelo vrijeme ohrabrivala riječima.Nisam rezana,pukla za dva šava,šivanje isto nisam ni osjetila (za razliku od prvi put)
Poslije poroda su mi odmah dali L.,zatim je izvagali,izmjerili,obukli i vratili na cicanje.Ostala je sa mnom i MD-om sat i pol.
Čim sam došla u sobu opet su je donijeli i otada se nismo razdvajale.
Sa dojenjem nismo imali problema pa mi nije ni trebala pomoć tako da ne znam kako je kad ne ide sve glatko.
Sobe su super,dvokrevetne sa kupaonicom.Sve čisto i uredno.
Tata u posjeti može ostati dva sata i tako od prvog dana sudjelovati u maženju i paženju bebice Love .
u svakom slučaju,da idem ponovo roditi opet bi izabrala Zadar(mada za sad nemam u planu) Very Happy

----------


## mirna2005

Molim Vas ima li itko tko je u zadarskom rodilištu rodio na stolčiću u zadnje vrijeme? Kakva su vam iskustva ? Očekujemo drugu bebu za dva mjeseca pa me zanima hoću li kao i prvi puta preležati na stolu cijelo vrijeme ili imam mogućnosti tražiti aktivan porod?

----------


## bebelina

Koliko ja znam sve ovisi o doktoru koji ce te primiti , ali ako budes dovoljno uporna i jos ako muz bude s tobom mozda i uspijes dobiti stolcic.  Najbolje ti je raspitati se . U zd rodilistu je glavna sestra Lidija Buterin , trazi nju.

----------


## klia

Lea, prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## Rhea

> Molim Vas ima li itko tko je u zadarskom rodilištu rodio na stolčiću u zadnje vrijeme? Kakva su vam iskustva ? Očekujemo drugu bebu za dva mjeseca pa me zanima hoću li kao i prvi puta preležati na stolu cijelo vrijeme ili imam mogućnosti tražiti aktivan porod?


Ja sam prije 3 mjeseca tražila porod na stolčiću, glatko su odbili moj zahtjev, zbog čega ne znam :? Vjerojatno im je to bilo prenaporno, bila je noć, pa ko će to sve raditi usred noći  :Mad:  

Dan kasnije se sestra Buterin jako ljutila, kao nisu me smjeli odbiti jer je to moje pravo, i obećala mi je da će očitati bukvicu babicama. 

Nedavno je jedna moja poznanica rodila na stolčiću, 1. smjena ju je odbila, ali kako je dočekala jutro i novu smjenu doktora i babica, uspjela je dobiti stolčić.

Držim  fige da tebi uspije  :Love:

----------


## kikic

I ja am čula da preko noći ne prakticiraju, samo ujutro i opet ovisi o doktoru koji je u smjeni

----------


## mirna2005

Hvala,curke....
MM je bio i na prvom porodu i istina je da je tretman drugačiji čim je netko tvoj uz tebe ali svejedno sam morala ležati.Nadam se da ću unatoč svemu što ste mi napisale uspijeti  "izboriti" stolčić.
Još jedno pitanje,organizira li rodilište tečajeve za trudnice? Iako već imam jedan porod iza sebe rado bih vidjela rodilište i rađaonu a i podsjetila se vježbi disanja...

----------


## pale

Imaš tečaj svaki mjesec, mislim da je početkom mjeseca, najbolje ti je nazvati rodilište i tražiti sestru Lidiju. Ja sam išla na taj tečaj, ide se i u posjet rodilištu ali sam rodila ranije pa su cure koje su bile samnom na tečaju našle mene u rodilištu kad su išle u obilazak   :Laughing:  
Izvor isto ima tečajeve za trudnice, ali to nisam stigla   :Rolling Eyes:  

Držim ti fige da uspiješ dobiti stolčić ( a nadam se i da ću ga ja isprobati slijedeći put  8) )

----------


## ninaXY

> ( a nadam se i da ću ga ja isprobati slijedeći put  8) )


Bojim se da u Zadru nećeš. Imaju praksu da VBAC možeš doživjeti samo na leđima   :Evil or Very Mad: 
dr.R. je bio toliko ljut što smo se mi odvažili moliti ga za stolčić (MM je bio čak malo naporan), da sam poslije čula da se ne sjećaju da su ga ikad vidjeli tako ljutog  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bebelina

Pa nek se ljute , proci ce ih ako nas dovoljno bude uporno! A mozda promjene praksu , pa pocmu samoinicijativno nudit stolcic!  :Grin:

----------


## dijanam

> Hvala,curke....
> MM je bio i na prvom porodu i istina je da je tretman drugačiji čim je netko tvoj uz tebe ali svejedno sam morala ležati.Nadam se da ću unatoč svemu što ste mi napisale uspijeti  "izboriti" stolčić.
> Još jedno pitanje,organizira li rodilište tečajeve za trudnice? Iako već imam jedan porod iza sebe rado bih vidjela rodilište i rađaonu a i podsjetila se vježbi disanja...


Mirna, tecaj u rodilistu zapocinje svakog prvog utorka u mjesecu i odrzava se utorakom i cetvrtkom oko 13 sati i tako tri tjedna. Zovi centralu bolnice, trazi glavnu sestru rodilista i najavi se telefonski.

Izvorove radionice zavrsavaju sutra. Sutra je razmjena iskustava kad nam dolaze mame s prijasnjih radionica i pricaju o svom iskustvu. Sutra nam dolaze dvije mame koje su rodile na stolcicu. Ako zelis, dodji.

Ako nisi blizu termina, nase sljedece radionice su pocetkom lipnja.

Sretno!

----------


## pale

> pale prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ( a nadam se i da ću ga ja isprobati slijedeći put  8) )
> 
> 
> Bojim se da u Zadru nećeš. Imaju praksu da VBAC možeš doživjeti samo na leđima  
> dr.R. je bio toliko ljut što smo se mi odvažili moliti ga za stolčić (MM je bio čak malo naporan), da sam poslije čula da se ne sjećaju da su ga ikad vidjeli tako ljutog


 :shock: Ma, mislim stvarno, a ja sve nekako mislila kako ću na popravnom sve biti drugačije. Na kraju ću se morati pomirit  i s tim da bude samo VBAC   :Grin:

----------


## mirna2005

:shock: čemu toliko ljutnje ako tražiš da u trenutku dok rađaš netko posluša i tvoje zahtjeve ukoliko to ne ugrožava bebu i mamu.Čemu stolčić onda ako toliko zaziru od njega?A ja sam čak ovog puta htjela odbiti drip jer su me zadnji put sredili sa tim...toliko sam povraćala i izmorila se da nisam imala snage izgurati bebu van pa je uslijedila epiziotomija i lijeganje preko trbuha da bi beba izašla...

----------


## bebelina

Ja sam odbila potpisati famozni prazni papir pa je sestra napravila frku, a jos kad sam se pismeno  izjasnila da ni u kom slucaju ne pristajem na drip...  8) Ali trebas biti uporna i gluha na njihovo negodovanje. Pa sad ako imas snage..samo naprid!  :Love:

----------


## tinkie winkie

ja se ne sjećam nikakvog praznog obrasca  :? 
rodila sam 2004.

----------


## Dia

i ja bi na stolcic drugi put  8) 

slusajuci price mama ovdje kod mene, sve uglavnom dobe drip i bas nisam cula lijepe stvari  :/

----------


## bebelina

Kad sam radala Katu dobila sam na potpis famozni papir , znaci 02.04.2006. Pise ti u potpisu!  :Laughing:  
Naravno kad sam radala Franu nije bilo ni praznog papira , ni stolcica , bebe su bile jos uvijek odvojene od majki....Izgleda da ipak ide na bolje , pa ako ovim tempom nastave mozda moja kcer dozivi da rada kako zeli. 8)

----------


## mirna2005

Ja sam rodila 2005. ali isto se ne sjećam "praznog papira", barem ne u rodilištu.Na odjelu patologije na kojem sam ležala tjedan dana sam taj famozni papir dobila na potpis odmah po prijemu u bolnicu...ne znam da li uopće ima zakonske osnove da tako nešto uopće traže??Ovako ispada da ako taj famozni papir ne potpišeš ne možeš očekivati da će se o tebi uopće pobrinuti..

----------


## bebelina

Krivo! Pobrinut ce se oni za tebe , ali taj famozni papir je tu da se skine sva odgovornost s njih. Ne mozes ih tuziti ili optuziti za bilo sta jer ti si pristala na..........

----------


## lucia

I ja sam dobila prazan papir na koji sam se trebala potpisati. U lipnju 2007. I potpisala sam se. Ali sam prije toga, na zgražanje dvije medicinske sestre, još svašta nadopisala...

----------


## bebelina

Ima jos divljakusa u Zadru :D   :Kiss:

----------


## *zara*

drage cure,
krenula sam ovaj mjesec na tečaj za trudnice u rodilište koji nam drži glavna sestra lidija buterin. preporučila bi tečaj svakom jer naučiš dosta i pripremiš se na nešto što ti je do tada nepoznato a time i stvara strah kod svake od nas, htjele mi to priznati ili ne.  tečaj je gotov krajem mjeseca i koliko sam shvatila osim sestre lidije predavanja ćem nam držati i anesteziolog te liječnik. sestra lidija je jako temeljita, nema pitanja na koje vam neće dati odgovor i velika je pobornica stolčića (iskreno to me jako iznenadilo jer žena ima godina odnosno dosta staža u bolnici, pa kad jedna takva sestra potiče modernije načina poroda nakon toliko godina rutine ostanete bez teksta). 
isto tako morate znati da vam trudnoća mora biti uredna, odnosno sve mora biti uredu s bebom da bi mogle na stolčić a i istina je da ako vas porod uhvati u noći će vam teže dati stolčić i to čisto zbog praktičnih razloga: nedostatak osoblja. navodno su po noći samo dvije sestre dežurne a toliko vam je sestara potrebno da asistira porod na stolčiću, a vjerovatno nećete biti jedina rodilja u to vrijeme tamo tako da im je iz tog razloga teško udovoljiti svakom. pomaže ako je muž s vama jer on može zamjeniti jednu sestru.  
također sa sestrom lidijom se možete dogovoriti za obilazak rodilišta, čak možete isprobati stolčić.
u svakom slučaju odite na tečaj jer koliko god mi mislimo da smo pametne i načitane u svezi poroda ako ga nismo do sad iskusile ne možemo baš znati sve. :?

----------


## pale

Moje mišljenje je da nije baš tako sjajno kako se priča  8) 
Ili sam ja upoznala lošiju stranu Zd rodilišta  :/ , ja ne bi rekla da je sve tako idealno kako oni prikazuju na tečaju
Kad sam ja bila u rodilištu su govorili da što više budemo tražili stolčić to će prije osnovati tim koji će to raditi 24 sata   :Rolling Eyes:  , nisu bile sve sestre educirane za stolčić, koliko se sjećam samo dvije.
Samo se nadam da će to biti što prije, navodno teže tome da budu kao Rijeka za kadu, tako Zd za stolčić.

----------


## Rhea

> isto tako morate znati da vam trudnoća mora biti uredna, odnosno sve mora biti uredu s bebom da bi mogle na stolčić a i istina je da ako vas porod uhvati u noći će vam teže dati stolčić i to čisto zbog praktičnih razloga: nedostatak osoblja. navodno su po noći samo dvije sestre dežurne a toliko vam je sestara potrebno da asistira porod na stolčiću, a vjerovatno nećete biti jedina rodilja u to vrijeme tamo tako da im je iz tog razloga teško udovoljiti svakom. pomaže ako je muž s vama jer on može zamjeniti jednu sestru.


To što priča sestra Lidija je divno, bajno, krasno, ali čini mi se da u stvarnosti stvari izgledaju malo drugačije...nažalost  :Sad:  

Istina, ja sam došla roditi usred noći, ali bila sam jedina za porod, nije bilo apsolutno nikog osim mene, trudnoća mi je bila uredna i porod je tekao savršeno, bez ikakvih komplikacija, MM je bio sa mnom, znači ispunjavala sam sve uvjete za stolčić + što sam ih molila da me porode na njemu, ali nitko me nije šljivio 2 %. Ali dobro, bar sam se izvukla bez dripa   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

mislim da su gluposti oko savršene trudnoće itd..

ja sam mirovala prvo i zadnje tromjesječe
beba se okrenula leđima uz moja leđa (proguglajte i viditi će te da stoji:dug i težak porod uz najčešće korištenje vakuuma)

rodila sam na stolčiću u VŽ rodilištu   :Heart:  
4 kg bebicu

----------


## lucia

> To što priča sestra Lidija je divno, bajno, krasno, ali čini mi se da u stvarnosti stvari izgledaju malo drugačije...nažalost


Stvari definitivno u stvarnosti izgledaju puno drukčije. A sestra Lidija, vjerojatno u najboljoj namjeri, priča onako kako bi ona željela da bude.
I ja sam, slično kao Zara, bila oduševljena tečajem, sestrom Lidijom i kako je sve lijepo objašnjavala pa je vjerojatno i to jedan od razloga zašto sam bila tako razočarana kad sam vidjela kako stvari zapravo funkcioniraju.

----------


## bebelina

Vjerujem cure , ali ako odustanemo reci ce da nije bilo interesa za stolcic . Treba biti uporan pa ce se sutra biti bolje.

----------


## ninaXY

> A sestra Lidija, vjerojatno u najboljoj namjeri, priča onako kako bi ona željela da bude.


Ili kako ona misli da je   :Rolling Eyes:  

A što se odustajanja tiče... ja sam napokon odustala od zadarskog rodlišta. Samo mi je žao što nisam odustala prije, puno prije   :Sad:

----------


## bebelina

Ajme Nina ,nemoj tako! Imala si pegulu , ali treci put ce biti kako zelis, samo se drzi!  :Love:

----------


## ninaXY

> Ajme Nina ,nemoj tako! Imala si pegulu , ali treci put ce biti kako zelis, samo se drzi!


Hoće, ali ne u Zadru. Mislim da bi trebala biti luda da ponovo dođem tamo. Nema šanse. Ni u najgoroj noćnoj mori.

----------


## pale

Imala je NIna pegulu, imala sam ja, većina ih ne doživi ZD tako savršeno kako se priča na tečaju.
A da prestanu pričati priče i pripreme nas na stvarnost   :Grin:

----------


## tinkie winkie

A što ćete, imama ja prijateljicu iz Rijeke (tj. okolice) koja je trudna i koja će pored riječkog rodilišta doći ovaj put roditi u Zadar. Ona ima toliko negativnih iskustava s Riječkim rodilištem u zadnje 4 godine, da je rekla da tamo neće promoliti glavu ni mrtva...

----------


## pale

TW, eto ja želim da tebi bude savršeno kako pričaju   :Love:

----------


## bebelina

Na prvi porod sam dosla mlada i zdrava i bio je strava , ali sama sam kriva jer sam dozvolila da oni upravljaju moji tijelom. 
Na drugi porod sam dosla s hipertireozom , izbjegla lezanje na patologiji samo zato sto sam ranije rodila   :Grin:  , ALI ovaj put se nisam dala! Svadala sam se i objasnila im da ce mi dati vremena koliko god mi treba da rodim onako kako zelim. I uspjelo je! 8)

----------


## pale

Bravo bebelina  :D  i ja bi da slijedeći put rodim kako ja hoću, ok stolčić ništa, neka bar bude prirodan porod, neka bar bude carski sa spinalnom   :Sad:  , samo da me opet ne uspavaju   :Crying or Very sad:   To mi je bilo koma...

----------


## *zara*

samo da me opet ne uspavaju   :Crying or Very sad:   To mi je bilo koma...[/quote]

pale zašto ti je bilo koma?

----------


## pale

Zato što su bebi padali otkucaji srca, bio je hitan carski i nisam znala hoće li sve biti ok... nisam čula svoju bebu kako plače prvi put u životu, vidila sam je tek nakon 24 sata... pet dana je nisam dotaknula, primila u naručje ni dojila ( bila je u inkubatoru )
Eto, bojim se da opet ne bude isto ili slično tome  :/ Užasno je zaspati, a ne znati što će za to vrijeme biti sa tvojom bebom... sva srića pa je danas sve ok   :Heart:

----------


## mirna2005

Čitajući sve ovo, a kako mi se bliži termin, hvata me mala panika kako ću se boriti sa svim tim negativnim utjecajima i sestrama i dr. koji tako negativno gledaju na svaku pa makar i malu novost,odnosno odstupanje od njihove rutine.I ja sam prvi puta došla na porod nepripremljena unatoč pustoj isčitanoj literaturi jer su mi prokinuli vodenjak a da me nisu ni pitali,dali su mi isto tako drip bez pitanja  a i "rezali" bez da su mi išta rekli.Sad kad vidim ništa od toga nije bilo potrebno ali ja sam se pustila u njihove ruke.Sad točno znam što želim ali čini mi se da ću se za tako što teško izboriti..ali pokušati ću...Curke može li se taj famozni "prazni papir" odbiti potpisati i što se onda događa?

----------


## pale

Mirna nemoj se bojati, samo traži što želiš i ja ću sigurno slijedeći put. Nego, ja se stvarno ne sićam da sam bilo što takvoga potpisivala  :/

----------


## bebelina

Odbijes potpisati i ne dogodi se nista! Sestra je grintala i odmah obavjestila dr. koji je slegnuo ramenima i izjavio da ne moram potpisat ako ne zelim i da sta on tu moze. Drip nisam dobila jer sam se pismeno izjasnila da ga ne zelim ,vjerojatno mozes i usmeno. Iako sam se protivila njihovom vodenju poroda na svaki moj poziv su dosli . Malo je bilo grubo u startu , ali ipak te nece ostavit samu , tu su ako treba. Nisu bas babaroge.

----------


## klia

Mudro je doći tamo sa stavom, svojim "zahtjevima", ali naglasiti da im dopuštaš da oni (u svojoj stručnosti) procijene mogu li se te želje ostvariti.
Potpuno te drukčije gledaju ako im dadeš do znanja da cijeniš njihovu struku i shvaćaš i njihovu stranu (naime, oni ne žele riskirati ni pod razno, ako nisu sto posto sigurni da je porod pod njihovom kontrolom).

Bile su mi izvrsne dvije mame koje su na zadnjim našim (Izvorovim) radionicama podijelile s trudnicama svoje iskustvo. I jedna i druga (a obje su rodile na stolčiću) bile su uporne u svojim zahtjevima, ali vrlo, vrlo uvažavajuće prema osoblju.

S. Lidija je veliki borac za promjene i želi pripremiti trudnice da je porod jedan lijepi događaj koji ne treba očekivati sa strahom. S tom namjerom nekad uljepša rodilište, ne da ga reklamira (ipak nije riječ o privatnoj ustanovi  :Smile:  )

Da i treći put rodim (a ne virujem baš  :Grin:  ) izabrala bih Zadar.
Stvari ipak idu na bolje, mravljim koracima, doduše.

----------


## ninaXY

ma možeš ti imati uvažavajući stav prema osoblju ako ti je sve ok, ali kad dođeš otvorena 10 cm, i doktor ti kategorički ne da stolčić jer se radi o VBAC-u, što bi ja onda trebala reći "a onda ništa, oprostite što sam pitala"?   :Evil or Very Mad: 
A njima je dovoljno i da ctg bude "sužen" da ti zabrane stolčić   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## klia

Kad bih ja znala da je djetetu ctg sužen, proširen ili bilo što drugo, ne bih tražila ništa drugo osim da dijete izađe živo i zdravo. Tu bih ipak prepustila odluku struci. Jer onda više nije riječ o normalnom tijeku poroda, a zbog te mogućnosti i dolazimo u bolnicu, zar ne  :Smile:

----------


## *zara*

> Kad bih ja znala da je djetetu ctg sužen, proširen ili bilo što drugo, ne bih tražila ništa drugo osim da dijete izađe živo i zdravo. Tu bih ipak prepustila odluku struci. Jer onda više nije riječ o normalnom tijeku poroda, a zbog te mogućnosti i dolazimo u bolnicu, zar ne


u potpunosti se slažem s tobom klia   :Smile:

----------


## pale

> Kad bih ja znala da je djetetu ctg sužen, proširen ili bilo što drugo, ne bih tražila ništa drugo osim da dijete izađe živo i zdravo. Tu bih ipak prepustila odluku struci. Jer onda više nije riječ o normalnom tijeku poroda, a zbog te mogućnosti i dolazimo u bolnicu, zar ne



Ovo se meni dogodilo, molila sam Boga da sve bude ok. Ja mogu govoriti samo o onom odnosu u rodilištu, nakon poroda... mogli su biti malo humaniji, a i toliko pričaju da su za dojenje, a mene koja sam tako htjela dojiti su ignorirali   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ninaXY

Ctg je sužen kad beba spava. A moj bebač je spavao puno i nakon što se rodio. Tako da to definitivno nije bio razlog za paniku   :Smile: 

Govorim o ctg-u kad su otkucaju konstantni oko npr. 140, i ni u jednom trenu ne padaju, ali ni ne rastu.

----------


## Rhea

Moje iskustvo je takvo da su neke stvari ipak krenule nabolje na odjelu rodilišta, npr. potpuni rooming-in i inzistiranje na dojenju. Stvarno se puno priča o dojenju, nadohrana se uopće ne spominje, i općenito atmosfera je nekako opuštenija i pozitivnija nego što je to bila kad sam 1. put rodila (2004.). 
Ali, u samoj rađaoni nisam primijetila neke pomake, oni se drže svojih uobičajenih metoda rada, i ne mare baš puno za želje rodila i za uvođenje nekih novosti. Eto, jedina novina je taj stolčić, ali doći do njega je stvarno teško. Ako su ga već nabavili, zašto se ne koristi kako bi trebao, a ne da stoji kao ukras tamo i koristi se samo kad se njima da?! To je totalni apsurd!

----------


## tinkie winkie

što se tiče odnosa prema meni, "dolje" u rodilištu stvarno na nikog nisam mogla imati primjedbi, čak su me tako lijepo i sa stilom izbrijali i isklistirali, da sam bila poslije u stanju se vratiti i tražiti još   :Laughing:  
Inače dočekala sam i otpratila 2 ili 3 smjene, i stvarno na nikog se nisam mogla požaliti što se odnosa prema meni tiče...

Sestre u rodilištu su sasvim druga stvar.... ima stvarno onih kojima je stalo i koje imaju strpljenja, čak i ako na prvu ruku ostave negativan dojam... Zapravo za samo jednu ili dvije mogu reći da su bile bezobrazne i da su upropastile totalno sliku o kompletnom osoblju...


Ovaj put samo želim da se sve što prije svrši i da sve bude u redu.... uopće mi se ne da zamarati ni s bolnicom, ni s porodom.... mada mi se to sve više u zadnje vrijeme vrzma po glavi

----------


## Rhea

TW, drugi put je puno lakše, vidjet ćeš...nemoj se previše zamarati unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## mirna2005

Lijepo je čuti da je drugi puta lakše...iako i ja imam posla oko moje 2,5 godišnje curice i na dane jedva čekam da porod što prije dođe,ipak u zadnje vrijeme približavanjem termina i nije mi baš svejedno.Hvata me lagana panika...Koliko je vama cure trajao drugi porod?

----------


## klia

Potvrđujem da je 2. puta lakše (i točno se sjećam kad sam ovako poput vas   :Heart:  sve žive ispitivala nadajući se tom odgovoru  :Smile:  ).
Prvi put je trajalo oko 10 i po sati (od puknuća vodenjaka - prvih trudova do kraja), drugi put oko 6 sati. 
Ali prvi put je beban imao 4,5kg, a 2. put 4,240. Ipak mrvu lakše  :Smile:

----------


## mirna2005

Hvala,ako ništa drugo lijepo je pročitati da kraće traje. :D  Čini mi se da prvi puta nisam bila ovako zaokupljena na momente trajanjem poroda i samim boravkom u rodilištu.Vjerojatno jer nisam znala kako izgleda..blaženo neznanje u nekim situacijama...

----------


## Rhea

Kod mene je 1. porod od prvog truda do kraja trajao 7 sati (s dripom), a 2. porod 4 sata (bez dripa).

mirna2005, upravo i ja sam se tako osjećala pred porod baš zbog poznavanja situacije u rodilištu, ali ispalo je sasvim drugačije, skroz pozitivno iskustvo koje bih opet sutra ponovila  :Heart:

----------


## mirna2005

Mi smo danas bili na kontroli i moj se dečko okrenuo na guzu pa se malo brinem.U 32 smo tjednu.Kako ga vratiti naglavačke?Ima li netko od vas iskustvo sa takvim porodom,mislim na zadak?

----------


## *zara*

i moj bebač je na zadak, u 36. sam tjednu. prvorotkinja sam, malo me frka..... ne želim da me muče satima, da se beba muči, da je polome dok je izvade........ajme................  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mirna2005

Zara,evo što sam ja pronašla na netu o poticanju bebe na okret...pa ako ti barem smiri nervozu,dobro je.Razmišljaj pozitivno,i ja se trudim...



POTICANJE BEBE NA OKRETANJE

U posljednjim tjednima trudnoće postoji mogućnost da se dijete spontano okrene iz položaja zatkom u položaj glavicom. Majka može pomoći djetetu raznim postupcima koji, doduše, nisu znanstveno dokazani i nisu baš uvijek uspješni. Ipak, mnoge majke tvrde da su im neke od tih metoda pomogle pa vrijedi poticati bebu na okretanje.

1.VIZUALIZACIJA - Zamišljajte kako se vaša beba glavicom okreće prema donjem dijelu trbuha i zadovoljno se postavlja u pravilan položaj. Vizualizirajte kako to čini s veseljem i kako joj je vrlo ugodno baš u tom položaju.

2.GLAZBA - Slušalice postavite na donji dio trbuha i puštajte 10-ak minuta klasičnu glazbu po 6-8 puta na dan. Dijete bi moglo uhom potražiti izvor zvuka.

3.SVJETLOST BATERIJE - Postavite bateriju na gornji dio tbuha i polako je po sredini trbuha spuštajte sve do pubičnog predjela. Dijete bi se moglo zainteresirati za izvor svjetlosti i tako okrenuti.

4.MASAŽA - Masažu započnite tako da lijevi dlan postavite na dno trbuha, a desni točno inad lijevog. sad dlanove pomičite po desnoj strani trbuha u smijeru kazaljke na satu. Dlanovima kružite oko cijelog trbuha.

5.VJEŽBE -

a) Položaj mačke : Postavite se na sve četri, a zatim ruke, glavu i prsa oslonite na podlogu i neka vam pritom stražnjica bude visoko u zraku. Nakon 10 sec podignite se polako prema gore. Tu vježbu ponovite nekoliko puta, a u svakom se položaju zadržite po 10 sec. Vježbajte 3 puta na dan.

b)Uzdizanje zdjelice : Za izvođenje ove vježbe potreban vam je niži stolac ili niža sofa te jastučić. Lezite na leđa, pod stražnjicu stavite jastučić, a noge (listove) podignite na stolac ili sofu. Polagano uzdižite zdjelicu prema gore, a zatim je polagano spuštajte na podlogu.

c) Ležanje na boku: Lezite na desni bok i ostanite u tom položaju 10 minuta. Položaj promijenite tako da prvo legnete na leđa pa zauzmete položaj na lijevom boku. Na ovom boku također ostanite ležati 10 min. Ponovite premještanje s boka na bok 6 puta.

Dijetetu se takvevježbe obično ne sviđaju pa se u znak protesta može okrenuti. Katkad se to ne događa odmah po prvim vježbama ili prvi dan. Može se dogoditi da se dijete okrene tokom noći, što nećete zamjetiti. To možete provjeriti samo ultrazvučnim pregledom. katkad, doduše rijetko, mali se tvrdoglavac, nakon uspješnog preokretanja ponovo preokrene u položaj zatkom jer mu on najviše odgovara. kako se bliži porođajni termin, sve je teže izvesti okret s nogu na glavu pa zato i vježbe moraju biti nešto aktivnije ne bi li olakšale djetetu okretanje.

6. ZDRAVI ŠEĆER - Kako su bebe pokretljivije nakon što dobiju veće količine šećera u krvotok, majke bi tu činjenicu mogle iskoristiti. Bilo bi dobro da pojede smokvu, marelicu ili popije čašu voćnog soka, a zatim legne na lijevi bok, tako da joj kukovi budu u višem položaju u odnosu na stopala.

----------


## *zara*

hvala mirna ali mislim da neće pomoći jer su mi tri liječnika rekla da je vjerovatnost da se okrene gotovo nikakva. više nema mjesta za takav okret.   :Sad:  
(glavica joj je ispod mog desnog rebra, guza dolje a nogice ispod lijevog ili ih omota oko vrata.)

----------


## mirna2005

Mrvica mala,  :Heart:  . Moj ginekolog kaže da se bebe znaju do zadnjeg trena okretati pa se nadam da će se i tvoja bebica okrenuti... a i moja...zadnjih par dana sam pročitala tonu o toj temi. Ima raznih iskustava od prirodnog poroda na zadak do carskog reza,vidim da to najviše ovisi o praksi među liječnicima u određenim rodilištima. Kako je u Zd ne znam....?
Možda nam se javi netko sa iskustvom poroda na zadak pa doznamo iz prve ruke....u međuvremenu nemoj se plašiti,vidjeti ćeš biti će sve uredu.. tješim i tebe i sebe....

----------


## pale

Hm, zadak, mene je moja mama vaginalno rodila na zadak, ali tada nije bilo UZV ( kako sam stara ), pa nisu znali da sam na zadak, sve ispalo ok. 
Meni je Iva bila okrenuta glavicom na doli sve do pregleda u 34 tjednu   :Rolling Eyes:   Tada sam završila u bolnici zbog sumnje na visoko prsnuće vodenjaka i manjak plodne vode. Bila sam otvorena dva prsta i u bolnici su mi rekli da imam lagane trudove koje ja stvarno nisam osjećala. Bila sam na Preparu ( nije bio Prepar nego nešto slično da se ne otvaram   :Embarassed:   ) i dobila sam ono nešto   :Embarassed:   da se bebi razviju pluća jer su mislili da će porod krenuti ranije i htjeli su da samo izdržim do 36 tjedna, tj da uđem u deveti. Dr R. mi je rekao i da ako krene samo od sebe da bi bilo najbolje na CR jer je beba nezrela za porod, na zadak... ali da ćemo probati izdržati do devetog.
Na kraju sam rodila na CR jer je gospođica glavicom pritiskala pupčanu vrpcu  :/  Nije izdržala do devetog   :Grin:

----------


## klia

Prijateljica mi je prije par dana rodila dijete zatkom na carski, i to hladni (znači prije početka bilo kakvih trudova).
Na zadnjem pregledu liječnik ju je samo poslao u bolnicu s riječima da se više nema što čekati i s obzirom na zadak da ujutro ide na operaciju.

Tako bi vam, cure moje, bilo dobro da se i vi psihički pripremite na tu mogućnost. I da se dobro informirate kako ide oporavak nakon carskog.

Dobra je vijest da sada prilično rano puštaju ženu doma i nakon cr. P. mi je došla doma 5. dan po porodu, s tim da je bebach imao i žuticu.

----------


## pale

MA nije strašno, ni taj oporavak, ma boli poslije, ali izdrži se. Prva dva dana je najgore. Mene su digli za manje od 12 sati, nakon 24 sata sam išla viditi bubice. Mojim cimericama su donili bebe čim su se malo oporavile, nakon sat, dva, tri... a jedna je i imala bliziće   :Heart:   Meni CR kao takav nije bio strašan, izašli smo iz bolnice 8. dan, ali zato jer je rođena ranije. Ako je sve ok izlazi se 5. dan i vraća se mama 8. dan izvaditi punte ( totalno bezbolno   :Smile:  )
Kad sam došla kući sve sam oko bebe radila sama, jedino nisam kućanske poslove, nije strašno   :Grin:

----------


## pale

Htjela sam reći da mi je najgore bilo to što nisam bila svjesna da sam rodila i što beba nije bila samnom, a ovaj oporavak mi nije bio strašan. Sestra Ljubica me spasila, bila je tako dobra prema meni   :Kiss:

----------


## mirna2005

Hvala curke,znam da se trebam pripremiti i na tu mogućnost ali ja se još uvijek nadam pošto sam u 32-gom tjednu da će se dečko namjestiti "naglavačke"....

----------


## klia

Daj Bože da tako i bude  :Heart:

----------


## stella5

Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim iskustvom. Rodila sam prije dva mjeseca. Trudnoća je bila školska, sve u redu, radila svih 9 mjeseci. Prošla 'Izvorovu' radionicu i bolnički tečaj za trudnice da skupim što više informacija. I tako, ja odlučim roditi na stolčiću pošto je bilo sve o.k., međutim beba nikako nije htjela van, prenjela sam je 19 dana, a gin bi bio još čekao, ali me bila panika za bebu pa mu kažem da me više pošalje u rodilište. 
Dakle, svjesno sam išla na indukciju iako sam je se bojala od samog početka. S tim je pala u vodu i moja želja da rodim na stolčiću. Za stolčić treba imati trudove, a ja ih nisam imala, a ovi pod dripom valjda ne dolaze u obzir za stolčić. 
Porod je bio u subotu, pa je bilo manje gužve (bez specjalizanata, praktikanata i ostalih doktora). Zaprimila me ujutro dr. H. koja mi se učinila jako temeljita i susretljiva a kasnije su bili dežurni dr. R. i dr. T. za koje imam riječi pohvale. Isprava me i dr. H. odlučila ostaviti na gornjem katu patologije trudnoće pa da pričekamo još neko vrijeme moje trudove, ali je dr. R. procjenio da je bolje da rodim taj dan.
Možda ja nisam najbolji primjer da pričam o zd rodilištu pošto sam rodila pod totalnom indukcijom, znači na medikaliziran i kontroliran način što možda najbolje paše medicinskom osoblju, ali ne i rodilji. U tom smislu ja sam njima totalno bila podložna i sama nisam mogla doniti ni jednu odluku kako i što želim roditi. Dakle, ja sam za njih bila savršen pacjent koji se ne buni. Ipak, meni su se sesre u rađaoni dojmile profesionalne i u 1. i u 2. smjeni. Još nešto, ja sam bila sasvim psihički spremna na indukciju i sam porod pa mi nije bilo čudno ako me nisu često obilazile. Da pače, bilo mi je draže da sama prolazim kroz trudove, a bio je uz mene i MM. Nije bilo bahatosti, ružnih riječi, pitale su boli li vas, kako je itd. i radile svoj posao. 
Kod samog izgona ekipa je bila super uigrana, obje babice i oba doktora. A bila sam jedina u rađaoni, pa valjda i zato. 
Što se tiče odjela rodilišta, tu su sestre kako koja. Jako su mi pomogle oko dojenja dvije starije sestre S. I Lj., a od sestara za djecu dvije mlađe sestre, obje crnke su se pokazale dobre. Ostale sestre prosječno i ispod prosjeka, izuzev glavnu sestru L. koja je također susretljiva, spremna dati savjet i podršku iako se na prvi dojam čini stroga.
Istina je da sve to skupa izgleda ko na traci, a i je tako. Ono što sam opazila je manjak sestara za djecu, zbilja su non stop u nekom moveingu pa  se zato i ne mogu posvetiti dovoljno svakoj bebi. 
Na bolničkom tečaju sam shvatila da svaka soba ima kupatilo, ali nije tako, imaju  ih samo dvokrevetne sobe, a trokrevetne nemaju. Pošto sam rodila zimi, zamjerka jedino što nema grijanja u zajedničkom kupatilu di je tuš kada.

----------


## Rhea

> Pošto sam rodila zimi, zamjerka jedino što nema grijanja u zajedničkom kupatilu di je tuš kada.


Ovo je i mene zgrozilo, kad sam ja rodila, temperatura vani je bila oko 0, a u kupatilu nema grijanja i otvoren prozor, a treba se otuširati par puta dnevno, kao da živimo u 19. stoljeću :shock:

----------


## mirna2005

Hvala na "friškim" vijestima..i ja u utorak krećem na tečaj za trudnice u rodilištu..zanima me kako to funkcionira sada,a iz tvoje priče vidim da se situacija nije pretjerano promijenila u odnosu na 2005. kad sam prvi puta bila tamo.I ja sam bila zimi,smrzla sam se ne samo u kupatilu nego i u sobi jer radijator nije radio,pa  su meni i cimerici donijeli pećicu tek kad sam prilikom vizite pedijatrice odbila bebu vratiti u krevetić jer sam tvrdila da je prehladno...

----------


## lucia

*stella5*, čestitam od   :Heart:  !

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Ovo je i mene zgrozilo, kad sam ja rodila, temperatura vani je bila oko 0, a u kupatilu nema grijanja i otvoren prozor, a treba se otuširati par puta dnevno,


mene to ne bi trebalo zgroziti pošto su skoro identični uvjeti kao u mojoj kupaonci u stanu   :Grin:

----------


## Rhea

> Rhea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovo je i mene zgrozilo, kad sam ja rodila, temperatura vani je bila oko 0, a u kupatilu nema grijanja i otvoren prozor, a treba se otuširati par puta dnevno,
> 
> 
> mene to ne bi trebalo zgroziti pošto su skoro identični uvjeti kao u mojoj kupaonci u stanu


Uuu, svaka čast, TW   :Naklon:  

Meni je to skroz nezamislivo otkad živim u stanu s centralnim grijanjem.

----------


## klia

Stella, čestitam i ja i drago mi je što je sve sretno prošlo  :Love:

----------


## tinkie winkie

mirna, jesi se prijavljivala za tečaj u bolnici ili ćeš doći samo onako??
ja ne znam bi li išla....

----------


## ninaXY

možeš doći i "samo onako"

----------


## mirna2005

Prijavila sam se TW ali koliko sam razumjela sestru Lidiju možeš doći i bez prijave.Tečaj počinje u utorak 01.04. u 12.00 u rodilištu.Treba doći na ulaz u 11.50..biti će još trudnica pretpostavljam..

----------


## tinkie winkie

ma ja sam malo lijena za pokrenut se... mada bih volila viditi ima li kakvih noviteta iz prve ruke.

Mozda se onda i vidimo tamo   :Bye:

----------


## pale

Mi smo utorkom u 12 na vježbicama i onda svakog prvog utorka u mjesecu vidim brdoooo trudnica ispred rodilišta   :Laughing:   :Love:  Super mi je to

----------


## stella5

Ma pođite cure na sve tečajeve, pogotovo ako ste prvorotke. Dobro je skupiti što više informacija sa više strana. Na bolničkom tečaju osim sestre Lidije, ginekologa Kulišića, i jedne sestre za bebe, na kraju bude i anesteziolog koji priča o epiduralnoj. Ja bila u prosincu. A navodno se i kod dr. Vlatkovića održavaju nekakvi tečajevi, treba se raspitati.

----------


## RING

Tečaj kod dr. Vlatkovića isto drži sestra Lidija tako da je to manje-više ista stvar.

----------


## mirna2005

Mislim da više sestra Lidija ne drži tečaj kod dr. Vlatkovića jer sam baš prije prijave za ovaj tečaj u bolnici pitala sestru Ivanu kad kod njih počinju predavanja pa me uputila da nazovem odjel i tražim tamo sestru Lidiju jer više ne održava tečaj u ordinaciji.Inače bila sam u utorak na predavanju u bolnici,i za sada ne djeluje toliko loše i uglavnom je isto kao i kad sam išla u prvoj trudnoći na tečaj kod dr. Vlatkovića.Opširnije je utoliko što će dulje trajati,sbaki utorak i četvrtak do kraja mjeseca i što predavanja ne drži samo sestra Lidiji već i ginekolog,anesteziolog,glavna sestra na odjelu ginekologije,sestra sa neonatologije...

----------


## mirna2005

Samo sam htjela provjeriti ima li novopečenih mama iz ZD rodilišta? Ja ću uskoro pa sam znatiželjna..  :Wink:

----------


## klia

Evo nam je Tinki Winki danas rodila :D 
Nadam se da će brzo priča  :Love:

----------


## mirna2005

Klia preduhitrila si me,taman sam to htjela javiti curkama... :D

----------


## stella5

čestitam TW, nadam se da je sve dobro prošlo   :Love:

----------

ja sam nova na ovom forumu,inace sam na forum.hr.
zanimaju me vasa iskustva s nasim rodilistem,sestrama i to,imam jos 10ak dana do termina.
inace sam na tecaju,sestra lidija je divna osoba,cini mi se spremna pomoci i odgovoriti na svako pitanje..ali kakva su vasa iskustva koje ste vec tamo bile??pozdrav!!!!!!

----------


## mirna2005

Ima lijepih ali i gorkih iskustva iz nšeg zd rodilišta...mislim da svoje iskustvo prilikom tvog boravka tamo sama izgrađuješ.Stvar je tvog stava i informiranosti o svemu,tijeku poroda,njihovim procedurama i o onome što ti zapravo želiš...Moja prva trudnoća i porod prošli su mi nekako na brzinu i prilkom dolaska u rodlilište-i ja sam išla na tečaj kod sestre Lidije- ništa nije baš onako kako je opisano na tečaju...prenijela sam dva dana i došla na amnioskopiju,probušili su mi vodenjak i stavili u rađaonu na ctg,ležala sam svih osam sati poroda,sva sreća pa je MM bio sa mnom,zadnjih dva sta su me stavili na drip,izmučili i na kraju nisam imala snage izgurati svoju bebu.....No da te ne plašim,moj zaključak je isti kao i na početku..tvoj stav i tvoje želje-naravno ukoliko ne ugrožavaju bebu i tebe bi ti trebale biti vodilja tokom poroda,slušaj svoje tijelo i sve će biti o.k.Pitaj i traži od njih sve što ti treba i nemoj se "stisnuti" ...razmišljaj pozitivno i raduj se svojo bebici  :D

----------


## kikic

> tečaj kod sestre Lidije- ništa nije baš onako kako je opisano na tečaju...


I ja idem na tečaj i sviđa mi se, stvarno je super i sestra Lidija također ali nažalost ovu tvoju izjavu sam čula već puuuno puta od cura koje su rodile. Hm...

----------


## klia

Mirna, potpis od a do ž.  :Smile:

----------


## argenta

> Ima lijepih ali i gorkih iskustva iz nšeg zd rodilišta...mislim da svoje iskustvo prilikom tvog boravka tamo sama izgrađuješ.Stvar je tvog stava i informiranosti o svemu,tijeku poroda,njihovim procedurama i o onome što ti zapravo želiš...


Mene je najviše pogodilo to što su mi dva tjedna prije poroda pričali jedno, obećavali što god sam zatražila (stolčić, ne ležanje, ne presijecanje pupčane vrpce dok pulsira, dijete odmah u ruke...), a kad sam došla na sam porod, gotovo ništa od traženog nisam dobila. Porod mi nije ostao u toliko strašnom sjećanju koliko taj osjećaj izdanosti  :Sad: 

Ali moram odmah nadopisati da je zadarsko rodilište daleko, daleko humanije od ijednog zagrebačkog za koje ja znam. To se posebno odnosi na odjel za babinjače, što je meni možda bilo i važnije, jer u rađaoni sam bila 2-3 sata, a na odjelu 3 dana. Provođenje sveg tog vremena sa svojom bebom, mogućnost da se o njemu osobno brinem, nosim, nunam i dojim od samog početka -- jednostavno predivno  :Heart:

----------


## ninaXY

sestra Lidija kaže "sve možete tražiti, ali nemojte reći da sam vam ja rekla"   :Rolling Eyes:  

A odjel babinjača je super... dok ti dijete ne završi na neonatologiji. Ja sam se osjećala ko u zatvoru, nitko ništa ne govori, ne shvaćam zašto zbog bljuckanja ne možemo biti zajedno, doktor na viziti kaže da će ga donjeti, a sestre ga ne donose, ne daju mi dojiti... užas   :Sad:

----------


## Nomoget

Cure..jel bila neka od vas na onom tečaju za trudnice u rodilištu.
ja ću prestati raditi za tri tjedna.Voljela bih zadnjih 45 dana dana provesti uživajući u trudnoći,odmarajući se i družeći sa sa trudnicama.nekako mi se taj tečaj tu i uklapa.s obzirom da mi je druga trudnoće ,ne znam isplati li se dati tih 15o kn(nije više besplatan)i općenito,hoću li išta novog naučiti.Rodila sam prije 5 god u tom istom rodilištu,iskustva mi nisu baš pozitivna glede njege majke i djeteta,pa se nadam da se situacija promijenila nabolje...?

----------


## kikic

Otkad se naplaćuje? Ja sam bila u 5. mjesecu, tj. krajem 4. i nije se naplaćivalo?!
Meni je prvo dijete pa mi je bilo sve zanimljivo, tebi je drugo pa možda ti i ne bude toliko interesantno.
Inače, nije loše za čuti sve skupa ali moje mišljenje je da u rodilištu bude sve nekako drugačije...

----------


## mirna2005

Da to sam i ja čula...tečaj se naplaćuje 150,00 kn.Friško provjereno.Kad sam ja išla u petom mjesecu još se nije naplaćivalo ali sada se naplaćuje 150,00 kn.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Da to sam i ja čula...tečaj se naplaćuje 150,00 kn.Friško provjereno.Kad sam ja išla u petom mjesecu još se nije naplaćivalo ali sada se naplaćuje 150,00 kn.


 :shock:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Nomoget, imaš u sv. Frane (udruga Izvor) besplatno, ako ti se neće potrefiti s njihovim terminima organiziranih tečaja, javi im se, mislim da se one okupljaju srijedom, razmjena iskustva s njima je također dragocjena

----------


## Nomoget

Ja upisala tečaj ali ništa od toga.
Završila na patologiji trudnoće sa 1,5 cm otvorena.inzistirala sam na mirovanju kući ali mi moj dr i dr u bolnici nisu preporučili.
Bila sam 12 dana  u bolnici od toga 10 dana na intravenoznoj terapiji tokolizom(prepari se više ne daju)i to je glavni razlog zašto ostavljaju u bolnici.
Uvjeti na gornjem katu su dosta loši jer se sanitarni čvor dijeli sa ženama(svih starosnih skupina)sa ginekološkim problemima i opracijama.Nemalo puta sam srela starice gdje prazne KATETER U wC ŠKOLJKU ili ,lavandin ,a čistačice ne dođu još satima nakon toga.
Jedva sam čekala izaći jer sam se bojala da ne dobijem kakvu bakteriju.
Sada sam dogurala do 34tj.i izborila sam se da me pustu kući i da tu terapiju primama u tabletama.Tableta nema u apotekama ali ih naruče kroz jedan dan,ne izdaju se na recept.

Svakodnevno sam bila svjedok rađanja jer su cure odlazile s gornjeg na donji kat roditi.Najčešće su dobivale drip,a dvije su zatražile epiduralnu.
Samo da spomenem da su je i dobile ali ih valjda anesteziolozi  ne znaju dobro ubosti,pa im epiduralna nije ni djelovala,katastrofa.!

Ja sam na strogom mirovanju i nadam se da ću kući ostati što više,i da ću prvo porođajno doba odraditi kod kuće,kako bi što manje boravila u predrađaoni i rađaoni.

----------


## Nomoget

Ja otvorena 5 cm i nemam trudove.danima idem na kontrolu u bolnicu i ctg.
mogućnost infekcije mi je velika jer po njihovom sam puno dana već otvorena,a stjenka vodenjaka je tanka.
upravo zbog tog razloga sam odbila ostanak na patologiji trudnoće.(kad se sjetim kupatila koje dijelim sa još 20 žena)  :Crying or Very sad:  
Danas su me htjeli poroditi,što sam odbila jer sve očekujem svoje trudove i da to krene prirodnim putem.sad sam dogurala do 37.tj.
Za sutra su mi rekli da bi stvarno trebala ostati u rađaoni.to bi značilo probijanje vodenjaka i drip što sam stvarno htjela izbjeći(i izbjegavam već danima).
nemam preduvjete za stolčić jer mi trudnoće nije baš uredna,valjda će mi dati da hopsam na lopti?

----------


## argenta

Nomoget,   :Love:   drži se.
Ima na Trudnoći... jedna tema o otvorenosti, pa škicni ako trebaš podršku protiv indukcije. (Ne stignem tražiti, sorry)

----------


## argenta

Evo je   :Smile:  
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...841918#1841918

----------


## Nomoget

Hvala draga,već čitam...

----------


## bebelina

Nadam se da ces se uspjet izborit za porod kakav zelis, saljem ti  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
Moja trudnoca nije bila uredna , uporno sam odbivala lezati na patologiji , nisu me klistirali , nisu mi dali drip , nisam htjela potpisati famozni prazan papir , dosetala (doslovno ) do bolnice 8 cm otvorena i rodila bez frke , ali ja sam bila 100% sigurna u svoje stanje , znala sam sto hocu , a sto necu.

Bit ce sve u redu ,samo budi hrabra .  :Love:

----------


## nadia7

drage..ima li sta novo sa našim rodilištem?  :Wink:

----------


## bebelina

Na sto konkretno mislis?

----------


## nadia7

ej draga...a nisam na ništa konkretno mislila ,čisto da vidim jeli se šta prominilo i kako je  :Wink:

----------


## bebelina

Bez promjena! Sve ovisi o situaciji na terenu i trenutacnom raspolozenju. Nazalost!  :Sad:

----------


## nadia7

ja sam tila još pitat za cure koje su rodile nedavno da pomognu nama sta nas sad to  čeka pa reću samo šta je obvezno nosit u Zd rodilište? daju li svoje piđame ili tribamo mi nosit itd?
 :Kiss:

----------


## bebelina

Najvažnije: 
zdravstvenu knjižicu 
trudničku knjižicu 
knjižicu s ultrazvuka 
potvrdu o krvnoj grupi i RH faktoru (obicno zaklamaju u trudnicku) 
ako imas jos kakve nalaze  ili ako uzimas kakve ljekove obavezno ponesi dokumentaciju i ljekove sa sobom

Zatim: 
nekoliko paketa vatenih uložaka (Vir 80 ili Veo , vazno je da budu bas vateni da rana dise, bez plastike)
nekoliko jednokratnih gacica ( one sto izgledaju kao mrezica za rane su bolje , kazu neke sestre) 
voda,sok i plastična čaša 
wc papir ( za svaki slucaj)
grudnjak za dojenje 
jastučići za grudnjak 
nešto za čitanje , krizaljku , blokic, olovku
spavaćicu ili pidamu (dozvoljavali su u zadnje vrijeme)s gumbima na prednjoj strani  
ogrtač 
papuče 
2-3 para čarapa 
stvari za osobnu higijenu (četkica i pasta za zube, sapun, šampon, cesalj, labelo, krema( za ruke, lice) par ručnika, ubrus, papirnate maramice, vlazne maramice...) 
telefonska kartica ili mobitel( punjač, dodatni bon, )
fotoaparat ili kameru (ako zelis )
za bebu paket jednokratnih pelena, vlazne maramice i krema za guzu
Pazi da svakako ne nosis previse jer su ormarici mali , a sve treba biti spremljeno u ormarice. Uostalom , uvijek ti netko moze donjeti ono sto si zaboravila.

Porod: obavezno skini lak , bez nakita , ponesi nesto za piti sa sobom ( najbolje vodu), spavacicu ces dobiti tamo.


Za izlazak iz rodilista: Onaj ko bude dolazio po tebe najbolje da ti donese nesto od trudnicke robe.
Za bebu: 
body-benkica ili benkica (2 kom.) 
jednodjelna plisana tutica ili majca i hlace (1 kom.) 
čarapice (1 par.) 
kapica  
jednokratne pelene (2 kom.) ili  platnene pelene + cover (2 kom.)  
švedska pelena (1 kom.) 
dekica 
autosjedalica (ako te strah da ce bebi biti zima pokrij je jos jednom dekicom u as)

Nadi vremena , obidi rodiliste , da vidis sto te ocekuje, mozes pitati i osoblje i tako dobiti informacije iz prve ruke 315-677 (lokalni 363).
Nisam vise sigurna da li su obilasci utorkom ili cetvrtkom oko 11-12h.

----------


## nadia7

bebelina hvala puno  :Kiss:

----------


## Nomoget

Nadia,mislim da sam ti ja najfriškija od zadarskih cura pa me pitaj ako te što posebno zanima,a imaš i neke moje zadnje postove pa pročitaj.priču s poroda ću napisat ovih dana pa možeš i to pročitat.

----------


## nadia7

> Nadia,mislim da sam ti ja najfriškija od zadarskih cura pa me pitaj ako te što posebno zanima,a imaš i neke moje zadnje postove pa pročitaj.priču s poroda ću napisat ovih dana pa možeš i to pročitat.


ajme draga bacila si me u depresiju kad sam pročitala tvoj postove :shock: zar je stvarno toliko loše?!

----------


## bebelina

Nemoj tako! U rodiliste trebas doci spremna , ali ne i prestravljena jer sam strah od bolnice otezat ce ti porod , a moze i negativno utjecati na dojenje. Nekom je lose , nekom dobro. Usput , imas pp.   :Smile:

----------


## kikic

Tako je, budi pozitivna i ne boj se!
Meni je iako dug i jako bolan porod ostao u prekrasnom sjećanju, ma sve zaboraviš kad vidiš svoje sunašce!

----------


## Emili Nola

Evo ja nova na forumu!  :D 
Zadarska boolnica..uf.. ne znam što bih rekla

----------


## nadia7

curke hvala na ohrabrenju...  :Kiss:

----------


## Nomoget

NADIA,nije tako loše,puuuuuno je bolje nego prije par godina.
Ova nova garnitura doktora ima potencijala.bitno ti je da se oboružaš znanjem i čvrstim i pozitivnim stavom tako da ti oni ne mogu nametnut svoje.
Imaš još dosta do termina i super je da si se počela interesirat i tako se pripremati.

----------


## bebelina

> Evo ja nova na forumu!  :D 
> Zadarska boolnica..uf.. ne znam što bih rekla


Dobrodosla!  :Bye:   A mozes nas naci i tu: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=55156

----------


## Gioia

Ja sam provela 3 zadnja tjedna gore na Patologiji i mogu reći da je naš sanitarni čvor masu bolji nego recimo bolnice Merkur u Zagrebu, gdje sam također ležala 3 tjedna.  Tamo se rodbini dijete pokazuje samo kroz staklo, i uvjeti su sve u svemu lošiji.  Mislim da možemo biti stvarno zadovoljne s našim rodilištem. 
Tamo je mlada garnitura liječnika, nisam naišla ni na jednog lošeg, osim što su dvojica stare garde malo škrti na riječima.  Ali treba ih samo izbjeći i tražit mišljenje drugih.  Doktorica...  smijem li reć prezimena?  Nisam sigurna.  Dakle ta doktorica H je fenomenelna i možeš s njom pričat o svemu.  A mlađa doktorica T isto tako.  S mlađim doktorom K se još pozdravljam na ulici.  Direktor D je po meni izvrstan stručnjak.  Nisam se uopće bojala u njihovim rukama, i žao mi je što me moj ginekolog bio poslao na Merkur, što im nije vjerovao.
Dolje u rađaoni koje god imate pitanje ili problam, tražite gospođu Lidiju.  Žena je fenomenalna.

Imam pitanje: što bi s paketom Sretna beba?  Mi smo je 2007-me dobili, onda se neko vrijeme nije dijelila, a sada...?

----------


## bebelina

Paket Sretna beba se prestao dijeliti po rodilistima zbog krsenja Medunarodnog pravilnika o marketinku o nadomjestku za majcino mlijeko.  Vise imas tu , a ako te jos sto zanima samo pitaj.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=153&Show=394

----------


## Gioia

Zanima me *dijeli li se ponovo*, s izbačenim neprikladnim sadržajima?  Dakle najkonkretnije,  daje li se rodiljama knjiga Moja prva beba?

Meni je puno značilo sve što sam dobila jer nisam znala ništa o adaptiranom mlijeku, a moja je malecka od prvog dana na njemu bila.  Koristilo mi je i što mi se javila osiguravajuća kuća, jer sami ne bismo otišli k njima, zbog nedostatka vremena.

2010. planiramo ići na drugo dijete i volila bih ponovo dobiti tako neki poklon.

----------


## bebelina

Ne dijeli se jer nije izbacen neprikladan sadrzaj , ali ako bude srece i soldi mozda do 2010. dobijes IRK  ili neku drugu prikladnu knjizicu. 
Nadalje ako razmisljas vec sad o ad , obrati se pedijatru , jer on ce te bolje znati uputiti.
Ja sam primila taj slavni paket i pola ga u startu pobacala jer vjerovala sam jednom izuzetnom covjeku , dr.Perovicu , sigurno si cula za njega. Sama knjiga nije bila losa , ali nepotpuna i takoder puna neprikladnih reklama, a najvise od svega mi se dan -danas svida kad me bezrazlozno zovu iz raznih osiguranja i to obicno u vrijeme kucnog reda i mira , kad mi dijete spava , sto samo pokazuje da je marketing na prvom mjestu , a kucni odgoj i pristojnost vise ne postoje.

----------


## Gioia

Vidiš kako jedna medalja ima dvije strane...  Ja sam bila oduševljena što su me zvali - iz samo 2 *osiguranja* doduše - popričali smo doma s obje agentice i donijeli odluku uplaćivat trajnim nalogom misečno maloj 160 kn na 18 godina.  Pojest će inflacija, okej, ali pojela bi da i sad počnemo stavljati u čarapu.

Sad znam sve o ad, mogla bih ja držat predavanja, ali eto svidile su mi se i one kremice što smo dobili, mazuckala sam se, čituckala o razvoju bebača u letku od proizvođača pelena...  

A što je *IRK*?

Ja sam dojila nju, don't get me wrong, ali male cice i premalo mlika, jedva 40ml dnevno, i dojila je tako za utjehu i gušt *13,5 mjeseci*,
ali ti leci proizvođača nadomjestaka su mi puno pomogli da vidim da nije sve izgubljeno, ima netko tko se i o mojoj bebi brine.
Dohranu sam počela s 4,5 mjeseci sirovom jabukicom, prvu kašicu iz teglice je probala tek s više od 6 mjeseci, tako da ne može nitko reći da su me ti leci naveli da odma pokupujem sve što vidim. 

Čula sam za *dr.Perovića* ali nažalost nisam ga poznavala - molim te prenesi to znanje koje ti je pružio, barem u par rečenica?

----------


## bebelina

Gioia, ovo je tema o Zd rodilistu , a ne o nasim raspravama.
IRK je Iz Rodinog kljuna, prirucnik koji su napisale rodine clanice koji sadrzi sve ono o cemu se pise na ovom forumu, bez reklama , s as naljom , papirima za prijavu djeteta.. Zasad se dijeli samo u Zagrebu , ali nadam se da ce i nasi gradski oci prepoznat njegovu vrijednost , tim vise sto su mu ljecnici dali zeleno svjetlo.
Dr.Perovic je bio prodojeci ljecnik , zalagao se za odgoj djeteta od samog rodenja, za vecu ukljucenos roditelja u brigu oko djeteta i nije se pokorio suvremenom nacinu zivota , bezglavoj trci u kojoj zaboravljamo na ono najvaznije,djecu. Cijenili su ga pacijenti i struka.   :Heart:

----------


## Gioia

OK prebacujem se na PP a ti pobriši postove koji su suvišni   :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

> OK prebacujem se na PP a ti pobriši postove koji su suvišni


A kako?   :Laughing:  Ja sam samo forumasica , ka i ti.   :Grin:

----------


## Gioia

Je, čim sam postala sam vidila da nisi admin, što mi se učinilo na tren  :Rolling Eyes:  ...

Dakle ja mislim da je naše ZD rodilište jedno od boljih u HR i nimalo ne želim roditi ni u jednom drugom.  Jedva čekam ponovo bit trudna, družit se s drugim trudnicama/rodiljama i tim doktorima.

----------


## bebelina

I mene je svojevremeno jedna forumasica opomenula da pisem na krivoj temi , ali bolje i to nego da nam prava adminica zakljuca post. Ne ljutis se , zar ne?  :Smile:  
I , da , Zd rodiliste se puuuno promjenilo nabolje! Prvi put sam radala prije 12 godina i tad su uvjeti bili strava u odnosu na 2006. kad sam rodila Katu  :Wink:  , ali to ne znaci da treba stati. Postoji jos puno stvari koje bi se mogle bolje napraviti , a nadam se i da hoce!

----------


## trenta

da li u zadarsko rodilište može doći starije dijete u posjetu mami i bebi?

----------


## Gioia

Koliko ja znam, u sobu u rodilištu mogu ući samo otac djeteta, mama od rodilje i mislim i braco ili seka od bebe - al može mama bebu nakratko iznijeti u predvorje da je vidi i netko drugi.  Najbolje da zovnete mamu da izađe s bebom u predvorje pa onda dođete i vidite se,
jer ako pitate sestre, možda vam neće dozvoliti.

----------


## bebelina

Po pravilu , u sobu moze uci samo otac , ali pravilo ko pravilo, sve ovisi na koga naletite i kakve je volje. 
Je si li ti ta kojoj ce starije dijete doci u posjet?

----------


## trenta

> Po pravilu , u sobu moze uci samo otac , ali pravilo ko pravilo, sve ovisi na koga naletite i kakve je volje. 
> Je si li ti ta kojoj ce starije dijete doci u posjet?


jesam   :Grin:  
evo sitno brojim, još 20ak dana   :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

aaaaaaaaa Otkad se nismo vidile?! :shock:  Super!!
Drzim ti fige da imas porod iz snova!  :Kiss:

----------


## RING

Čula sam da je prije 10-ak dana bila strka u rodilištu jer je dolazilo Unicefovo povjernstvo. Micale su izdajalice, čajevi za dojilje, h... proizvodi, bebe isključivo na ciki   :Smile:

----------


## Gioia

Ne sumnjam da su prošli s najboljim ocjenama!  A što bi micale izdajalice, one mogu samo pomoć da mliko poteče kako triba   :Smile:  .

----------


## bebelina

Rodiliste zeli dobiti titulu BFH i radi pomake na bolje , ali postoji jos puno mjesta za poboljsanja.

----------


## Nomoget

Da ,bili su im iz unicefa,rodilje su bili malo zaboravili jer su se svi ustrčali oko drugih stvari.kažu da se po hodnicicima samo čuo Unicef.....
Izdajalice ne preferiraju već neko vrijeme.Cure koje imaju problema s bradavicama,njima preporučuju silikonske šeširiće,a tih dana S.Lidija im je rekla da sakriju te šeširiće radi Unicefa  :Smile:  

Trenta,brace i seke ne smiju u sobu,samo očevi.
Malo nezgodno,meni bi curica došla u predvorje a tata bi bio s bebom u sobi.Onda bi mi netko od mojih  došao po curicu da je odvede kući jer bi tata ostajao s nama za vrijeme posjeta.Tražila sam da vidi ona bebu,pa su mi ga odnijeli da joj ga pokažu.Nije se baš oduževilča...ono ,tata smije a ona ne smije..
Ali bit ćeš kratko  u bolnici,nadam, se pa ćete doma uživati :D

----------


## titulus

ja sam toliko zadovoljna zadarskim rodilistem da cu sigurno, ako ikad vise ostanem trudna, dolje otici roditi. moju je trudnocu vodio dr. lisica s povremenim privatnim pregledima dr. andjelica i vlatkovica i jednostavno je bilo nevjerojatno. 
uzasno teska trudnoca, 70% boravka u bolnici da bih na kraju dosla na pregled jedne nedjelje i on mi kaze " vi ostajete, a netko neka vam donese stvari"... ja sam bila u soku.  dobila drip i jos nesto protiv bolova, a on je cijelo vrijeme bio uz mene na porodu( ok, to je bio cca. pola sata jer je toliko dugo trajalo). 
stvarno pravi profesionalac. u jednom je trenutku rekao babici " moze to malo njeznije".....  :Laughing:

----------


## klia

Danas su dobili titulu Rodilište prijatelj djeteta kao 15. u Hrvatskoj. :D

----------


## pale

http://www.zadarskilist.hr/clanci/22...ocetka-zajedno

----------


## nadia7

ja sam rodila u 3 mj u zd rodilištu..carskim rezom jer se moj sinčić nije spuštao nikako,pokušala sam prirodno al nije išlo ...moram pohvaliti svo osoblje,meni je tamo bilo lipo i moram priznat ostalo mi u dobrom sječanju....jedino što je uz epiduralnu grozno bolilo pa čak i sumljam da su mi je dobro dali...

----------


## Muriel

rodila sam 11.05. u zd rodilistu, nisam imala bas ljepo iskustvo, nemam nista za pohvalit, razocarana sam jako, ocekivala sam da ce mi se pristupit s respektom i razumjevanjem.................

ovo mi je 4. dijete, prvih troje sam rodila u inozemstvu, nisam ocekivala dobit to sto sam tamo dobila, znam di sam, ali nisam ni ocekivala to sto sam dozivila, drskost i bezobrazluk kakvog jos nisam dozivila, dok nisam dosla u HR.

Veliki dio poroda sam obavila doma, dosla otvorena 9cm, za klistir nije bilo vremena, mislila sam ga svakako odbit, brijanje sam odbila, odveli me odma u box, zamolila sam stolcic, babica je pocela nesto pricat kao odkud znam za stolcic, za stolcic treba tecaj, jesam li bila na tecaju.....blablabla.........dok nisam u onim trudovima popizdila i rekla joj:"cujte rodila sam tri puta na svakakvi nacin, samo sto nisam stojecki, tako da jaaako dobro znam sto je stolcic i kako se na njemu rada- bez tecaja !!! Zasutila je i otisla po stolcic, nisu me odveli u ljepu sobu, kao sto sam negdi citala, nego su stolcic donili u box, koji im je btw nesto najruznije sto sam vidila na svitu !!! samo radi boxova bi im ukinula titulu prijatelja dijece, jer tko zeli biti prijatelj dijece, mora biti i prijatelj rodilje, a oni to nisu.
Zamolila sam da mi se ne radi epi, pa je naravno babica pocela kakat ono njezino, a zelite li popucat toliko da vas nemogu usit !!!????...........rodila sam na stolcicu, nisu me rezali, nisam puno popucala.......u 9.35 se rodilo nase malo zlato, toplo, mekano, ljepo kao andel. Muza su potirali vani dok su me sivali, ma da smo molili da ostane.
Dijete su mi odnijeli taman kad sam ga stavila da doji, to je bilo oko 10.30, rekli mora na pregled, sa pregleda se nije ni vratio jadnicak, a ja lezala u boxu do 15.00 sati !!!!!! da, to su prijatelji dijece  :Crying or Very sad:  

poslje poroda sam dobila poviseni tllak, jedne noci mi se je toliko vrtilo u glavi, da sam zamolila sestru da mi izmiri tlak, na sto mi je ona rekla:"vidi ti nje, u dva sata noci bi ona mirila tlak, eee ne ide to tako !!!" :shock:  nisam vijerovala sto cujem, ostala sam bez rijeci, tu sam cilu noc presidila jer me bilo strah lec i zaspat, cim bi legla, mislila sam da padam u nesvijest. 
Sestre su drske, bezobrazne i odvratne do neba, za pohvalit nemam nikoga sa odijela babinja. Jedino sa neonatologije dktoricu P. i sestre koje su zaduzene za bebice su dosta ljubazne.
ovo ostalo je katastrofa.

----------


## bebelina

Nista nova , nazalost. Dr. P je jedina svijetla tocka rodilista i trudi se, stvarno jako ,ali sama je.

----------


## sunnyday

Evo malog ohrabrenja za sve buduće mame koje se spremaju rodit u zd rodilištu: rodila sam prije skoro godinu dana u zd, bez ikakvih veza i posebne pažnje porod je zaista protekao izvrsno uz jako dragog i susretljivog doktora koji vodi i tečaj, ništa nije učinjeno bez konzultacije sa mnom i mog pristanka, mm je bio uz mene do samog kraja pa i kad su me šivali. Sve je bilo gotovo unutar 2 sata a curka je stvarno bila komad od 4300 g i 55 cm :shock: 
Odjel babinjača je nažalost sasvim druga priča, osim jedne drage sestre koja se sa mnom zajedno mučila da malena počne dojiti i priskakala i u podne i u ponoć, ostale su van svake kritike, upravo kako muriel piše. mene je držala pomisao da idem brzo kući i da ću ih srećom vrlo brzo zaboraviti i stvarno sam se cijelo vrijeme osjećala kao uljez koji im smeta dok one pokušavaju zaćoriti u dežurstvu  :Mad:

----------


## nevenera

ja sam rodima u ZD rodilištu 29.6. Iskustvo je 90% pozitivno. I što se poroda tiče i samog boravka u bolnici. 
Sestara ima svakakvih ali osoblje neonatologije stvarno je najsvjetlija točka. Predivni ljudi!

----------


## kikic

Ja bih htjela pohvaliti dvije sestre iz dječje sobe, nažalost ne znam im imena, jedna je mlada sestra ali dosta iskusna, druga je  gospođa od oko 50 i nešto godina s naočalama, krasne žene, toliko su se trudile sa mnom i pomogle, radovale s svakom vaganju gdje je moja bebica dobivala na težini. Nažalost, ne znam im imena ali sve ostale se trebaju ugledati na njih i učiti od njih. Kao suprotan primjer navest ću jednu koja mi je, umjesto da pomogne rekla, ništa od vas. 2 dana kasnije je čudno gledala kako je moja beba žedno vukla bradavicu i papala. Malo je onih koje su spremne pomoći, više pričaju bez veze.

----------


## Smokvica.

U Zadru su zbilja večina sestara zbilja ok.
U mojih 10 dana boravka (prošlo lito) sve sam upoznala i 2 babuskare po meni trebaju u penziju   :Smile:  
Doktori su priča za sebe.. 
Klanjam se jedino dr.Pavić   :Heart:

----------


## ***MARETA

ovako,porod prošao super. Babice su bile odlične,doktori također,ma sve pohvale. Rodila sam na drip,zato su moj trudovi bili slabi.
Ponudili su mi i epiduralnu,odbila sam je. Rodila sam za 2,5 sata,dr Tdić je fenomenalna.

U sobama pak druga priča,žele da dojiš,ali nitko da pomogne kako treba. Svaka sestra svoje bruji,svi imaju svoju politiku oko dojenja,tako da sam se samo više zbunila.

Sestra LIdija,jako dvolična  :Mad:  ,žena je fulala zanimanje definitvno. Bila je jednom kod mene u sobi jer je vidila s hodnika da plačem. 
Uglavnom,mali gubio na težini,dobio temp od gladi,a kod mene ni mlijeka ni bradavica.
Ona me tješila da će mlijeko doći,blabla..Nijednom mi nije pokazala kako se treba dojiti,da mi pomogne malo. Bitno da me utješila,od utjehe ne mogu naučit dojiti. Nasreću,melijko je došlo isti dan kad smo izašli iz bolnice i dojili 20 mj :D 

Konkretno me nešto drugo kod nje jako razljutilo,što je rekla mojoj cimerici...ali o tome ne bih ovako javno
I to nije bio ni prvi ni zadnji slučaj da se tako ponijela

----------


## mitovski

Bok cure! Zanimaju me neke stvari vezane uz zadarsko rodilište. Oduševila sam se kad sam čula da imaju stolčić a onda i razočarala time da kad ga zatražiš rade probleme oko toga i ne žele baš porađati na stolčiću. Mislim ako su ga nabavili samo zato da bi od unicefa dobili dobre ocijene onda je to stvarno sramota. Pa me zanimaju iskustva cura koje su rodile ili pokušale roditi na njemu.
Druga stvar koja me zanima je kada puštaju muža na porod tj čula sam da muževe puštaju kada već počne izgon, što mi je jako glupo jer mi najviše treba prije toga. Pa eto molim one koje imaju iskustva da napišu.

----------


## klia

Na oba poroda (prije 6 i po i prije 3 godine) muž je bio sa mnom od početka do kraja (u rađaonici). Jedino vrijeme kad nije bio nazočan, bilo je dok me išao prijaviti u bolnicu i dok je nosio moje stvari doma.
Takodjer, mnoge mame imaju predivno iskustvo poroda na stolčiću, osobno sam slušala njihova iskustva na Izvorovim radionicama priprave trudnica. Osoblje ga uglavnom ne nudi, dakle, moraš sama tražiti, ali posve ga uskraćuju ako je bilo što problematično bilo u trudnoći ili ako primijete nešto tijekom samog poroda za što misle da je kontraindicirano za stolčić. (E, sad, o tome bi se već dalo raspravljati  :Grin:  )

----------


## mitovski

*klia* baš si me razveselila što muž može biti stalno samnom jer imam dosta prijateljica koje su rodile doduše ne u zadarskom rodilištu i nisu pustili muža dok nije počeo sam porod.
A što se stolčića tiče jako bih htjela roditi na njemu jer imam problema s kičmom i kukovima i ako ležim ilil na leđima ili na lijevom ili desnom boku duže od 15 min imam jake bolove tako da mi ležanje na stolu nije nimalo privlačno. A mislim da bi mi na stolčiću bilo lakše pa ću se pokušati izboriti za njega.

----------


## danči m.

jel se zna možda puštaju li još uvijek tate na porod s obzirom na situaciju oko gripe????

----------


## klia

Najfriškija info - puštaju.  :Smile:  
Također, mame će i dalje biti s novorođenčadi u 24-satnom rooming in-u. Ako koja bude imala simptome, postoji mogućnost njezine izolacije, ali skupa s djetetom.

----------


## klia

Ali - preporuka je ne dovoditi nikoga osim tate u posjete.

----------


## danči m.

tnx for info!!!!
ovo za posjete je vrijedilo i lani i skroz mi je ok!! mislim da nikome nije bš da ga obilazi bliža i daljnja familija, nego želi biti na miru sa mužem-partnerom i naravno bebom!!

----------


## kika 2

da, samo tata može doći, a u slučaju i pojavi gripe mama i beba se ne razdvajaju. tako su barem rekli.

----------


## mitovski

Bok cure!
Ima li kakvih novijih iskustava iz zadarskog rodilišta?
Pogotovo ako ima koja da je rodila na stolčiću da kaže jel se morala boriti za njega?
I da jel zna netko dali imaju u zd loptu da ti daju da skakučeš na njoj.

----------


## memole

Trazila sam stolcic i nisam ga dobila. Uglavnom 1000 razloga zasto to nije moguce. Bez obzira na to meni je porod super prosao i sasvim prirodno, ali ja sam dosla potpuno otvorena tako da nije bilo vremena za nikakve intervencije, a i babica je bila super i stvarno se trudila tako da sam prosla i bez rezanja, a bebica nije bila mala(4030g).
Sve skupa meni je bilo odlicno, ali ja sam skoro sve odradila doma.

----------


## mitovski

Baš mi je drago *memole* da ti je porod prošao tako lijepo. Nadam se i ja jednom takvom samo se eto nadam i stolčiću ali me živcira što se moramo boriti za njega. 
Ja bih isto htjela ovako kao ti odraditi sve doma jedino pošto neću biti baš u zadru nego nekih 40min od zadra ne znam kad bih trebala krenuti u bolnicu.
Sorry na OT ali da iskoristim priliku pa da te pitam kad si krenula u bolnicu koliko je bio razmak trudova.
Evo neću više OT obećajem.

----------


## RING

Meni su ga donijeli ali na kraju nisam rodila na njemu...mislim da su me htjeli zadaviti...  :Laughing:  
Prod ležećki mi je bio nešto poznato pa kad sam bila skroz otvorena i trebala prijeći na stolčić jednostavno sam se prepala i odustala. Ali i ovako je išlo turbo brzo.

----------


## okruglica

Bog cure, 
ja se davno nisam javljala,al otkako sam rodila prije 3 godine imam vremena samo navečer, i to jeko kasno a onda samo želim doć što prije do kreveta.Sad sam opet trudna, 12 tjedana, :Klap: , pa me zanima jel se što prominilo od zadnji put.Ako ima ko sa friškim informacijama bila bih jaaako zahvalna

----------


## tashana

vidim da se ova tema odavno ugasila, pa evo da je oživim malo.
rodila sam curicu prije 2 mjeseca i ukratko ću vam prenijeti svoj doživljaj rodilišta. 
   U odnosu na situaciju prije 6 godina (kad sam rodila sina) puno se toga promijenilo, naročito osoblje i njihovo ponašanje. Sestre su jako ljubazne i drage i puno bolje educirane što se tiče dojenja (prije je bila katastrofa). Osjećala sam se jako ugodno u rodilištu, čak sam dobila "apartman", jednokrevetni s wc-om i tušem, tako da sam se dobro odmorila(postoji samo jedan i može se dobiti ako je slobodan, inače su sobe dvokrevetne i trokrevetne i samo neke imaju wc). Što se tiče poroda samog, nisam dobila stolčić iako sam htjela, jer je bila noć i premalo osoblja, ali su me pustili neko vrijeme na loptu iako sam morala biti na dripu i to je bilo jako lijepo. Inače potiče se prirodan porod bez dripa kad god je to moguće, a kod mene nažalost nije bilo jer je dugo curio vodenjak a trudovi nikakvi.  Babice su bile drage i gledale su da mi ugode, jedino mi pri izgonu bebe nisu dale niti da se podbočim na laktove nego su zahtjevale da legnem, što mi nije odgovaralo. Srećom nije bilo epiziotomije, babice su se trudile  da je izbjegnu, i to je bilo najbolje od svega jer sam se brzinski oporavila od poroda.  Bebu sam dobila odmah na dojenje, ali nakon pola sata su je uzeli iako je htjela još sisati. Prvi dan je beba morala ostati na neonatologiji zbog loše termoregulacije, ali odlazila sam je dojiti svaka 3 sata, nekad bi me čak i ranije zvali. Doduše ja sam inzistirala na tome, ne znam što bi bilo da nisam, ali uglavnom bili su susretljivi i poticali dojenje, nijednom je nisu umjetno hranili. Sve u svemu jako sam zadovoljna boravkom u rodilištu, nitko me nije gnjavio, vidjeli su da smo dobro i uglavnom smo se mogle odmarati. Svim budućim mamama želim da vam bude ugodno kao i meni! :Smile:

----------


## mitovski

Curke može friške informacije što moram ponijeti u rodilište. Spavačice, pelene, wc papir, ručnike, kremu za bebu itd?

----------


## danči m.

za rađaonu ti rebaju ručnik, papuče, 1 paket uložaka-pamučnih, voda u flašici, dokumenti-zdravstvena, trudnička i uputnica, i naravno, čuda tehnologije bez kojih se više ne može-mobitel i fotoaparat  :Smile: 
Za poslije ti treba, to obično se stavi u drugu torbu, spavačica ili piđama, ulošci barem 4 paketa, jednokratne gaće, pribor za higijenu, veliki ručnik, mali ručnik, paket pelena za bebu br.1, vlažne maramice za bebu, voda ili sok za piće, keksi ili slično, ako sam nešto zaboravila slobodno neka netko napiše...e da, punjač za mobitel  :Smile:

----------


## RING

Novost je da tate moraju proći trudnički tečaj ako misle prisustvovati porodu.

----------


## okruglica

Bog cure!Ja sam pročitala na stranicama bolnice da očeci moraju proći tečaj ako oće sa ženom na porod (možda su im dosadile intervencije oko njih, hehe) i tečaj nije besplatan već je 200kn. Ono što je meni glupo je to da iako se organizira svaki misec uvik je  samo u bolnici. Kao nama je jednostavno is scih krajeva županije skoknit na sat vrimena, sat i po do Zadra na tečaj. Mislim da kad bi ih organizirali koji put u nekom domu zdravlja zajendo sa patronažnim sestrama, pa da i njih upoznamo prije nego ti prvi put dođu u kuću, da bi puno više žena išlo na tečaj.
Jel ima inače što novog u rodilištu? Meni je termin za 2,5 tjedna i nekako mi veća briga sad nego prvi put. Možda zato što mi nije bilo baš lipo tad. Rezali me kad sam im rekla da ne želim, izvlačili posteljicu pa zaostala, odnili dite pa je nisam vidila pola dana...

----------


## RING

Ja bi ti preporučila bar obilazak rodilišta, ako ne stigneš ili ne želiš ići na tečaj. Čisto radi psihološke pripreme i upitati sve što te zanima. Meni je pomoglo kad sam išla 2. put roditi, a bilo me je strah, strah. Mislim da je obilazak četvrtkom u 11, ako nešto nisu mijenjali. Sretno!

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> Jel ima inače što novog u rodilištu? Meni je termin za 2,5 tjedna i nekako mi veća briga sad nego prvi put. Možda zato što mi nije bilo baš lipo tad. Rezali me kad sam im rekla da ne želim, izvlačili posteljicu pa zaostala, odnili dite pa je nisam vidila pola dana...


  Bolji su nego prije, ali se isto treba izboriti za ono što želiš. Možda da napišeš plan poroda i da suprug (ako će biti na porodu) pazi da se ispoštuje. 
Ja isto prvi put nisam vidjela dijete, skoro cijeli dan nakon poroda. Drugi put sam odmah u rađaoni pitala hoće li mi je odmah donijeti kad dođem na odjel, pa opet na odjelu. Jedna je rekla da će mi je donijeti ujutro, a druga da može odmah. Da je nisu donijeli sama bi otišla i tražila svoje dijete.

----------


## ivana2008

Ja bi volila da mi netko argumentitrano objasni zašto te lude babice nama ne dopuštaju da se pridignemo dok rađamo na onim prahistorijskim stolovima. Mene je to najviše od svega kočilo, ja sam ih neprekidno molila da se bar sjednem u polusjedeći poliožaj za to i onda kad im je to dopiz... onda su mi još za kaznu vezali noge.

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Što da ti kažem? Samo se razbjesnim kad pročitam tako nešto i čujem kako se ponašaju prema ženama. 
Za drugi porod sam se pripremila kao da idem u rat, a ne roditi. I tek tad sam dobila 90% onog što sam tražila. Da se pitalo babice...

----------


## ivana2008

Da ja se isto priprema 'ko da idem u rat. Čak sam isprintala Zakon o zaštiti pacjenata koji namjeravam nositi sa sobom.

----------


## sunnyday

> Ja bi volila da mi netko argumentitrano objasni zašto te lude babice nama ne dopuštaju da se pridignemo dok rađamo na onim prahistorijskim stolovima. Mene je to najviše od svega kočilo, ja sam ih neprekidno molila da se bar sjednem u polusjedeći poliožaj za to i onda kad im je to dopiz... onda su mi još za kaznu vezali noge.


Ajme majko užasa....nevjerovatno! Ja doduše nemam tako loše iskustvo, makar je bilo propusta i nepoštivanja želja u stilu " znamo mi bolje što je za tebe bolje"...Možda je stvar od babice do babice? Moja je prije 2 godine bila vrlo pristupačna i susretljiva, mislim da se zove Anka, cijelo vrijeme sam bila u polusjedećem položaju i dapače, i sama je inzistirala da se pridignem  što više kad je krenuo izgon, ali kažem, možda sam samo imala vrašku sreću i nabasala na jednu normalnu ženu...

----------


## srecica

Nema objasnjenja, osim da je njima lakse dok ti lezis, imaju bolji pregled nad situacijom ... strasno mi je ovo citati.

----------


## Trina

Kakva su novija iskustva iz zadarskog rodilišta što se tiče stočića isl? I što je s ovim tečajem za očeve, kako to sve izgleda?

----------


## nevenera

najnovije u zadru je da od 1.6. se može dobiti epiduralna 24/7, ne znam je li to zbog ljeta i turistkinja ili je to nova praksa. epiziotomija je smanjena na 20% samo.

----------


## zadarmamica

> Kakva su novija iskustva iz zadarskog rodilišta što se tiče stočića isl? I što je s ovim tečajem za očeve, kako to sve izgleda?


stolčić možeš imati ako je netko stobom tko je bio na tecaju.i milsim da samo ujutro se može i ako je sve super sa trudnoćom.

----------


## Ivanna

zadarmamica, kako znaš da se stolčić može dobiti samo ujutro? E pa stvaaarno....
Pročitala sam nedavno priču s poroda od ivane2008 koja je htjela stolčić  :Shock:   Užas!

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> Kakva su novija iskustva iz zadarskog rodilišta što se tiče stočića isl? I što je s ovim tečajem za očeve, kako to sve izgleda?


Ne znam za novija iskustva, rodila sam prije skoro godinu dana. Tad su za stolčić trudnoća i porod trebali biti potpuno uredni, a najvažnija je dobra volja osoblja. Porod na stolčiću nije moguć kod induciranog poroda, epiduralne i uzimanja matičnih stanica.

Ovo za stolčić samo u jutarnjoj smjeni mi je nešto novo i vjerojatno samo izgovor koji nemojte prihvatiti nego tražite razgovor s višim instancama.  :Grin: 

Tečaj se održava 2 puta tjedno kroz mjesec dana i (ako se nešto nije promijenilo) teme su:
-uvodno predavanje
-psihofizička priprema rodilje, rađaonica, porođaj
-komplikacije u trudnoći
-porođajna doba
-bezbolni porođaj
-dojenje
-njega novorođenčeta
-razvoj djeteta

----------


## kikic

> Kakva su novija iskustva iz zadarskog rodilišta što se tiče stočića isl? I što je s ovim tečajem za očeve, kako to sve izgleda?


Trina, je li se ti to spremaš za 4. bebu?

Stolčić su nama na tečaju hvalili na sva usta a meni ga nitko nije spomenuo kad sam došla roditi, oba puta, ni meni ni mojim prijateljicama i poznanicama.

----------


## zadarmamica

ja sam tako cula, i mislim i ja da je to neka glupa izlika. ni meni ga nisu nudili.

----------


## Lotta

Oni ne nude, treba ga se zatražiti. Za stolčić je potreban suprug/partner i dvi primalje i naravno normalan tijek poroda. Tečaj je ok, posebno za tate, koji su uglavnom nešto manje upućeni u cijelu priču. Bez obzira koji je porod po redu, potreban je tečaj da bi tata bio na porodu.

----------


## Trina

A što mislite kad bi trebalo krenuti na tečaj, u kojem mj trudnoće? Ja još nisam zvala

----------


## Ivanna

Trina, kad ti je termin? Ni ja još nisam zvala (mada se ja ipak nadam opet roditi u Rijeci).

----------


## Ivanna

Evo, sad sam ipak zvala za tečaj. Razgovarala sam sa s.Lidijom, rekla mi je da ima još nešto mjesta za 7. mjesec pa me zapisala. Tečaj počinje 5.07. MM ne može dolaziti dvaput tjedno pa je rekla da nema veze, nek ja dolazim, a onda ćemo se dogovoriti da on dođe jednom-dvaput  kod nje.

----------


## Lotta

> A što mislite kad bi trebalo krenuti na tečaj, u kojem mj trudnoće? Ja još nisam zvala


Meni su rekli da ne prije 30-og tjedna. Ja sam tako negdi i išla. Dođe 200kn i triba se unaprid zapisati, a platiti do dana kad počinje.

----------


## Trina

super, hvala vam na informacijama. Ja sam sad 19 tj. meni je malo bezveze da sve to moramo prolaziti, pokušat ćemo se nekako dogovoriti s njima, ipak je ovo četvrto dijete i upoznati smo sa svime.

----------


## Lotta

> super, hvala vam na informacijama. Ja sam sad 19 tj. meni je malo bezveze da sve to moramo prolaziti, pokušat ćemo se nekako dogovoriti s njima, ipak je ovo četvrto dijete i upoznati smo sa svime.


Ma glupo je, sa mnom u predrađaoni je bila žena koja drugi put rađa i kojoj je muž bio na prvom porodu, pa mu opet nisu dali da uđe bez te potvrde... bezveze! Ali vjerujem da će te se ipak moći dogovoriti. ipak četvrto dijete.... mogli bi vi njima održati predavanje :Grin:

----------


## Ivanna

Ili više nitko ne rađa u zadarskom rodilištu ili je ama baš sve rečeno pa više nitko niš ne pita?  :Smile: 
Svejedno, mene zanima ima li koja friško rodila ili treba uskoro ili netko ima bilo kakva novija saznanja vezana za rodilište?

Ja sam krenula na tečaj, dosad smo imali 4 predavanja, još toliko. 
Od ginekologa su nam bili dr. Kulišić i dr. Jurin. Oba mi se čine ok, imam dojam da se možeš sve dogovorit s njima, što hoćeš, što nećeš i da su naklonjeni stolčiću (pogotovo Kulišić). Bilo je upita vezano za stolčić i uglavnom se sve svodi na to "ovisi na kog naletiš" (nije baš tako doslovno rečeno, ali... :Rolling Eyes: ). 
I kao, ako je sve ok, nema razloga da se ne dobije stolčić. A zašto imaju toliko malo poroda na stolčiću - jer većina žena nezna za njega pa ne traže ili navodno mnoge koje traže same odustanu. A od jedne sestre sam čula da oni baš još nisu počeli koristiti stolčić (mislim, kad će?! Imaju ga već 5 godina valjda), ali više zbog djelatnika a ne zbog rodilja. Eto.
E da, dr. J. je pričao i neke situacije, zgode i nezgode, pa je između ostalog, ispričao kako jedna žena čak nije htjela ništa protiv bolova iako su joj nudili i kao rodila je bez da je glas pustila, nije se predomislila do kraja.   :Confused: 
Nisam znala da je želja za porodom bez lijekova tolika rijetkost da se iščuđavaju!

----------


## Trina

kolik osi se ranije upisala na tečaj? ja još nisam zvala

----------


## Trina

A Kulišić je zakon, on mi je bio na dva zadnja poroda i iskreno se nadam da će biti i na ovom.

----------


## Ivanna

Zvala sam polovicom 6. mjeseca

----------


## RING

Jel bilo spomena da otac mora pohađati tečaj ako želi biti prisutan na porodu iako nije prvi porod?

----------


## Ivanna

Znam da su bili neki parovi kojima ovo nije prvo dijete i koji su već čak i pohađali tečaj, ali se tada nisu dobivale potvrde. Pretpostavljam da su oni pitali dal moraju ići. 
Tako da mislim da ti to nema veze koji je porod.
Ali zapravo otac ni ne mora ići. MM nije mogao zbog posla pa sam ja išla sama. 
Ne moraš ići ni na sva predavanja. Na kraju su ionako svi dobili potvrdu koji su uplatili tečaj.

----------


## Trina

Zvala sam i dogovorila. Nema veze koji je porod po redu ni jeli muž već prisustvovao porodu, moramo ići. Baš sam se razočarala. Prijatelji me zahebavaju da idem na tečaj držati predavanje :Grin: . A još najveća idiotarija od svega je ta da muž nije obavezan ići. što onda ja radi sebe idem? Nisam dosad naučila ništa o porodu, njezi bebe? Koja glupost!

----------


## Kayyya

> Zvala sam i dogovorila. Nema veze koji je porod po redu ni jeli muž već prisustvovao porodu, moramo ići. Baš sam se razočarala. Prijatelji me zahebavaju da idem na tečaj držati predavanje. A još najveća idiotarija od svega je ta da muž nije obavezan ići. što onda ja radi sebe idem? Nisam dosad naučila ništa o porodu, njezi bebe? Koja glupost!


prvi put sam rodila dok još nije bio obavezan tečaj, istina išla sam na drugo mjesto na tečaj, ali nikakvu potvrdu nisam imala, i mm-a su uredno pustili na porod.
drugi put su pitali za potvrdu, rekli smo da smo bili prije prvog poroda i da je mm bio i na prvom porodu i najnormalnije su ga pustili. nikakvih problema. 

a i koja im je to logika, muž ne smije bez tečaja, a nije dužan na tečaju biti?
pare, pare pokreću svijet, politiku i nogomet   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Evo bili smo nekidan na prvom tečaju. I rečeno nam je da moramo proći minimalno jedno predavanje i to je sve. Otići ćemo na još jedno koje mene zanima i na zadnje dignuti potvrdu i to je to.

----------


## Lotta

Trina, znam da već to sve znate, ali uopće nije loše proći taj tečaj, pa čak se može i nešto naučiti...

----------


## Trina

Ja bi išla s guštom ali muž ne može jer stalno radi. A i nije da mu je nešto silno žao. Ali gle, meni je ipak gubljenje vremena slušati određena predavanja, tipa o dojenju ili o njezi beba.

----------


## Lotta

Ma, da, obavite to što morate otići i mirni ste! I još dobijete "diplomu" da možete biti roditelji!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## RING

Ma ja ću eventualno samo obići rodilište i to je to. Ionako onda možeš dobiti sve info koje te zanimaju, a iluzije o mm prisustvu na porodu su prošlost. :Cool:

----------


## Ivanna

Ja sam bila u obilazak i stvarno možeš pitati sve što te zanima. Sa mnom su bile još dvije trudnice, a kroz rodilište nas je provela primalja Vedrana, mislim da je ona i glavna sestra u rađaoni.

----------


## Trina

Evo, sljedeći tjedan bi trebali dignuti potvrdu o završenom tečaju (je da smo bili na sve skupa dva predavanja ali valjda neće praviti probleme). Mogu vam reći da sam se tamo osjećala ko vanzemaljac, sve žene, osim jedne ili dvije kojima je druga trudnoća, su prvorotke i bilo je baš komično kad smo se upisivale na listu vidit moj redni broj pored svih onih 1.trudnoća :Smile:  I dalje mislim da nisu fer tražiti od nas da prođemo taj tečaj ali ajde, sad je gotovo.

Nego, imam par pitanja za žene koje su u zadnje vrijeme rodile u zadarskom rodilištu.

Kakvi su po pitanju epiduralne? Rečeno je da se može uzeti uvijek, 24/7 ali po pričama sa strane zaključila sam da su ginekolozi protiv toga i ne žele zvati anesteziologe. 

I da li se još uvijek rađa u bolničkim spavaćicama (na svakom mom porodu pravila su bila drugačija) i jeste li uzeli svoje za kasnije ili samo pidžame?

----------


## Ivanna

Evo, ja sam ti friška.  :Smile: 
Za epiduralnu neznam, nisam ju tražila.
Da, rađa se u njihovim spavačicama. Čim sam došla u sobu i istuširala se obukla sam svoju. Možeš spavaćicu ili pidžamu, svejedno, kako ti draže.

----------


## Trina

Rodila si? Čestitam ti!!

Znači spavaćica nije obavezna? Prije je bila radi one jutarnje vizite. Kakve su sobe? Jel istina da svaka ima svoj wc?

I još nešto. Jesi imala dvi torbe, odvojenu za rađaonu i odjel ili jednu? Pitam jer ja sam uvijek imala samo jednu a u zadnje vrijeme slušam i čitam te fore s dvi torbe. meni je to zahebancija

----------


## Ivanna

Jesam, prije 8 dana.
Ma prva jutarnja vizita ti samo popipa trbuh; legneš, saviješ noge u koljenima i onda ti sestra pipa trbuh. I to je to od pregleda. Neke sobe imaju kupaone, neke ne. Ja sam bila u trokrevetnoj sobi bez kupaone. Ali izgledaju ok, bitno da su čiste. Imala sam vrećicu u rađaoni koju mi je muž donio kad je došao unutra, ali meni to niš nije trebalo, meni je od dolaska u rodilište do poroda prošlo 50 minuta. Vjerojatno kad te klistiraju se otuširaš pa ti treba tvoj ručnik i gel za tuširanje, ali ja sam sve to izbjegla. 
Muž mi je poslije u boks donio torbu sa stvarima pa su mi sestre otud samo izvadile uloške i to je to.

----------


## Lotta

Za rađaonu je i meni bila dovoljna samo vrećica sa vodom, ulošcima, jednim jednokratnim gačicama i paketić papirnatih maramica. 
Ja sam imala pidžame za poslije i pregled je također bio sutradan samo pipanje trbuha. Dopala me trokrevetna soba s wc-om i to mi je bilo super.
Za epiduralnu, mislim ako tražiš da oni nemaju što pametovati.
Sretno, Trina!!  Kad je termin?

----------


## Trina

A vidiš, prije je vizita bila širenje nogu i virenje u onu stvar, valjda odokativna procjena jel sve OK :Smile: 

Lotta, termin mi je za mjesec ipo, lagano se pripremam i, iako mi je četvrto u istom rodilištu, svaki put me dočeka neka novina

----------


## Lotta

Vjerujem, uvijek se nešto mijenja, mada, nadam se nabolje!  :Smile: 
Uf, drago mi je što me nije dopala takva vizita!! Sad samo opipaju da li se maternica spušta/vraća. 
Baš mi je prošli tjedan rekla sestra da je bila u pratnji jedne trudnice na  UZ u bolnici da je susrela ženu koja čeka četvrtu bebu, a ima tri curice, pa mi je odmah palo na pamet da si to sto posto ti. Možda sam u krivu, a možda sam previše na rodi, pa umišljam ljude s foruma!   :Shock:  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Nisam ja, ja imam dva dečka i jednu curicu. Sad stiže žensko pojačanje

----------


## Lotta

:Grin:   Eto, ima znači još onih koje čekaju četvrtu bebu, to je baš lipo!

----------


## Trina

Ima, ima. A vrlo lako je moguće i da ti je sestra bila prošli tjedan u pratnji moje prijateljica (koja doduše ima jednog dečka i dvi cure, stiže treća) koja je bila u bolnici na pretragama.  :Grin: A možda i nije.

----------


## Lotta

:Grin: Možda!!  Neka djece i trudnica!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## enna

ispričavam se na upadu ali molim vas da li ima u zd ili okolici vježbe za trudnice, yoga, pilates...
može i na pp.

hvala

----------


## Smokvica.

Alo Zadranke!
Evo mene po drugi puta planiram rodit doma..
Jest da je prvi put bilo traumatično,al doma je doma  :Smile: 
Pitanje glasi:
Kojeg mi privatnika/cu možete preporučiti, koji ujedno radi i u bolnici pa da može bit na porodu?
Postoji li takav?
Prošl put me srećom dopala dr.Hoti, napravila hitni carski i spasila našu curicu.. jel ima ona privatnu praksu?
..rado bi opet k njoj  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Da malo podignem temu. Rodila sam nekidan u zadarskom rodilištu i imam silne pohvale na račun babica, liječnika..ma stvarno su genijalni, sve se promijenilo-od drugačijeg pristupa ženama do drugačijih metoda. Svi su bili prebrižni, prepažljivi, vodi se računa o svakoj sitnici...naišla sam na savršene babice. Na odjelu su sestre odlične, više se ne daje dohrana osim ako je baš neophodno i za najmanjih 10 ml traži se dopuštenje majke, forsira se dojenje, trude se oko rodilja...stvarno sve naj naj. Iako i sa prva tri poroda imam uglavnom pozitivna iskukstva, ovaj put mogu reći da su stvarno potvrdili svoj status Rodilišta prijatelja djece.


I da ne zaboravim, epiduralna se stvarno može uvijek dobiti, bez obzira na noć/dan, vikend/radni dan.. i dosta žena se odlučuje za nju.

----------


## Smokvica.

Ovo su divne vijesti, čestitam ponosnoj materi četvero dice!  :Wink:

----------


## zadarmamica

*Smokvica*  jesi našla privatnika?? rodila doma?ili još nije termin?

----------


## Smokvica.

Koliko sam se uspila raspitat, takvog u zd nema ( nek me ispravi neko ako sam u krivu.. daj bože )
Zasad sam kod privatnika tu u zg, vjerojatno ću rodit na SD..

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Koliko sam čula, dr.Hoti radi određene dane u ordinaciji dr.Vlatkovića, a dr.Kulišić radi privatno srijedom kod dr.Crvelina.

----------


## Trina

Ne radi dr Hoti kod Vlatkovića nego dr Tadić. Svaki dan, samo u suprotnim smjenama od Vlatkovića. I koliko znam, oni ne smiju biti privatnici i raditi u bolnici

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Isprika, tako je. Ovo drugo je isto istina, ali ipak nije tako u praksi.

----------


## Smokvica.

Eno ga na, taman sam se poveselila Hotici  :Sad:

----------


## Bodulica

Kao prvo, čestitke Trini na bebici :Heart: .

Kao drugo, jako mi je drago što su uvjeti u Zd rodilištu toliko bolji u usporedbi s vremenom kad sam ja tamo rađala. 
Skoro pa poželim roditi još koji put samo da vidim kako to danas izgleda :Grin: .

šala-mala :Laughing:

----------


## RING

*Trina* čestitam i  drago mi je da si imala tako dobro iskustvo  :Very Happy:

----------


## maxi

Trina čestitam!!!

i skoro pa se svaki put posramim sa samo 2 retka u potpisu  :Embarassed:

----------


## Trina

> Trina čestitam!!!
> 
> i skoro pa se svaki put posramim sa samo 2 retka u potpisu


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nevenera

ja sam porodom i svime bila zadovojna 2009-e, jedino me smeta što su mi sestre savjetovale uporno za šeširiće za dojenje. iako sam "sve" znala, popustila sam. i nismo ih se rješili, dojila sam s njima do 14 mjeseci. kako je bio prijevremeni porod nije bilo maženja niti prvog podoja u rađaoni pa se sad svemu tome veselim. nisam za stolčić, ali bih rado da me puste da hodam i šetam, kako je bilo prvi put, samo sam legla na stol i tiskala odmah.

----------


## erina

Da podignem malo, zvala sam bolnicu ali mi umakla glavna sestra doma do ponedjeljka pa ako tko ima friške info vezane za tečaj. Jel ograničen broj ljudi na tečaju i koliko se prije treba zapisati? Vidim na stranicama bolnice da se kreće s prvim utorkom od 18-19h, jel to znači da se tečaj prebacio sve dane u taj popodnevni termin ili to samo taj prvi sastanak, koliko se sjećam da je prije bio oko 13-14h. Ja bi bila tek 30 tjedana trudna kad se krene s tečajem al MM-u je zgodnije što prije zbog posla, jel to njima rano i prave li probleme ako se ne ide na sva predavanja? 
Puna sam pitanja  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Na tečaj se kreće s oko 30 tj, znači taman bi ti bilo. Moraš prije nazvati da te upišu a i do početka tečaja moraš poći u bolnicu uplatiti 200 kn. Imaš 8 preadavanja, svaki utorak i četvrtak od 18-19 sati i počinju tako kako si napisla, svaka nova tura prvi utorak u mjesecu. Mi smo bili na tri predavanja, prvo, zadnje i jedno u sredini. Ja sam pitala mogu li tako jer mi je bilo četvrto, žena je rekla da može ali briga njih,  ionako na zadnjem predavanju isprintaju potvrde za sve koji su se prijavili. Važno da su oni lovu skupili. Tako da ti neće praviti probleme

----------


## erina

Hvala Trina, ti si mi glavni izvor informacija  :Grin:   :Cool: 
Nadam se da neće biti neka turbo navala za veljaču.

----------


## Trina

Ma samo ti pitaj što god treba, tu sam :Smile:

----------


## cicibela

rodila sam prije 2 mjeseca u zd rodilištu. 
manje više sam zadovoljna tretmanom osoblja i u rađaoni i na odjelu babinjača. no, uvijek ima sestara koje su malo onako, ne baš kooperativne, ali toga ima u svim profesijama.
od babica su mi se super pokazale sestra Vedrana, a na odjelu jedna starija sestra, zaboravila sam joj ime. 
jedna crnokosa mršava sestra nije se svidjela curama u sobi. nije uopće pomogla tek porođenoj mami pridržavati je na wc-u nego ju je čekala ispred vrata.
od liječnika su mi bili dr. Kulišić i dr.-ica Palada-Krpina, oboje odlični.
od sestara za bebe su dobre bile sestra Ivana S., mlađa i još neke mlade, ne sjećam se imena. 
trude se oko dojenja, ali ako vide da treći dan beba jako gubi na težini po procjeni neonatologa dodaju ad, ali na špricu. 
istovremeno i dalje potiču mame da doje, pa kad beba počne dobivati na težini prestaju s ad.

----------


## erina

> jedna crnokosa mršava sestra nije se svidjela curama u sobi. nije uopće pomogla tek porođenoj mami pridržavati je na wc-u nego ju je čekala ispred vrata.


Meni i ovo napredak, prvi put me poslala sestra samu na wc nakon poroda (a nije bila soba s wc-om već sam morala prešetati pola hodnika do wc-a) Kako sam pošla i došla Bog dragi zna :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gabrielle

Visoka, suhonjava, malo žućkaste puti (cigarete pretpostavljam)? Meni je bila zakon :D Bila mi je kad su me prebacivali u sobu poslije carskog, obukla me, ujutro me htjela ustati . forsira se to kretanje da se izbjegne tromboza, i pala sam joj u nesvijest  :Laughing:  Bila sam na prazan želudac od nedjelje navečer, a to je bio utorak ujutro  :Smile:  I plus čim sam se ustala sam pogled usmjerila u strop, umjesto u pod, ahahah... Poslije je komentirala da sam joj ja jedina koja se srušila, al kao nije ni čudo. Poslije doručka me onda na wc vodila ona niska, paž frizura, jedina je debeljuškasta od njih na odjelu, i isto me dovela do wc i ja sam se sama piškila i sve. I već od tog popodneva sam sama išla svukud i sve sama radila. ZA njih na odjelu samo lijepe riječi imam, a ovisi i kakva si ti. Sjećam se da su ove iz jedne noćne šizile s nekom ženom  jer im je zvonila non stop, za nebuloze ih je zvala, više su bile tamo nego kod nas što smo carskim rodile  :Smile:  Ostalo manje više sve ok, pregled dr.krpine mi je bio bolan (mislim da me pokušala ručno širiti iako ništa nije rekla), a dr. lisicu isto super, uopće me nije pregled bolio, jedino što je komentirao kao ajme strija po trbuhu, šta si to napravila, ali ja sam okrenula na šalu i to je bilo to. Možda nije bilo ok od njega, ali ja sam se udebljala 30 kg pa sam i sama bila ljuta ko ris na sebe. Dr. Vranić ok, on je htio vaginalan porod pošto poto, Rukavina mi je bušio vodenjak i stavio me na drip, on mi je isto bio ok, normalan čovjek, ali one dvije babice (posebno plava, starija), ako se ne daj bože opet sretnemo na drugom porodu zapamtit će me, nek mi riječ kaže tako ću je pospremit gdje joj je mjesto da neće znati što ju je spopalo. Ona mi je bila izrazito neugodna, a za Vedranom sam doslovno plakala kad je odlazila sa smjene. Došla se pozdravit sa mnom (12 sati sam bila u boksu) i mazila me po ruci, a ja ko malo dijete, dajte nemojte iiićiiii...  :Laughing:  Onda je došla vidjeti bebača sutradan pa se zafrkavala, kao jel bi bilo lakše da sam ostala, ehhe... A što se tiče Lidije, ona nam se pojavljivala u sobi samo ujutro na vizitama s ginićima i to je bilo to, i u četvrtak kad je vodila trudnice u obilazak. Sve u svemu osoblje im je na nivou!  :Wink:

----------


## Trina

ta plava, jel starija malo, 50-ak godina, kratka, rijetka kosa, mršava žena? jer mene je dočekala jedna takva i ta mi je dala klizmu. Toliko nježna je bila da mi je zakačila hemoroid, nabola ga 8jer nije stavila nastavak za klizmu nego samo onu gumenu cijev onako grubo odrezanu) i raskrvarila. grozna neka žena. Jedina koja mi je bila negativka.

----------


## Gabrielle

Yep, to je ta šarmerica. Meni je isto stavila tu cijev, ali morala je staviti nastavak jer je oko mene bilo jos 5 ljudi, Vranić, sestra Vedrana, neka mlada što stažira, itede. Baš mi je bilo ugodno.  :Very Happy:  Još mi je komentirala frizuricu...  :Laughing:  Hmmm, da mi ju je opet sresti...  :Raspa:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

I meni je ta bila, na prvom porodu. Definitivno najneugodnija tamo i jako je gruba prema pacijenticama.

----------


## Trina

I moja cimerica iz sobe se žalila na nju, sad se više i ne sjećam što je rekla ali je bila neugodna. Meni je kod nje najviše smetalo što je uglavnom šutila i radila po svom, a ako bi nešto rekla, tp bi bilo krivim tonom i krivim izrazom lica, ko da je ljuta na sebe i čitav svijet. Baš iskače od svih, skroz drugačija osoba i način rada od većine tamo jer, kao što sam već rekla, ovaj put su me i babice i sestre na odjelu oduševile

----------


## centar

cure, radi li dr. lisica jos uvijek u zd bolnici?

----------


## Smokvica.

Mislim da da, zvoni mi to prezime.. mladji lik jel? Smedjkasta kosa, normalne gradje?

----------


## centar

on je spasio moju curicu prije 7 godina. radio je u bolnici u podrumu i isla sam kod njega preko socijalnog. vodio mi je cijelu trudnocu i porod, ali ga danas uopce ne bi prepoznala  :facepalm:  je li istina da su sada svi ginekolozi u hitnoj?

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Radi još uvijek u bolnici, ali ne znam ima li svoju ordinaciju. Nisu svi ginekolozi u hitnoj. 

Po iskustvima mi se ne čini da Lisicu prati dobar glas...

----------


## RING

U domu zdravlja su ginekolozi preko hzzo, ostali su privatnici.

----------


## Gabrielle

Radi lisica, radala sam u njegovoj smjeni i na kraju mi je on i napravio carski. Cisto ok covjek, ni priblizno strasan kako ga opisuju i ni priblizno grub kako pricaju - bar u mom slucaju. Al mi je doktorica Hoti definitivno favorit od svih njih  :Smile:  sto se rada u bolnici tice, mislim da vise ne smiju raditi izvan bolnice ovi koji su u njoj zaposleni. na hitnoj je pet ginica - krpina, lozo i jos troje, a ovu ostali su razbacani po gradu i koliko sam shvatila vecinom su privatnici. Sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## Platica

Drage moje evo ja se pripremam za taj veliki dan kad cemo upoznat našeg malog miša. U 37. tjednu sam i predviđaju mi ranije porod (mali stomak, beba manja nego bi trebala bit). Neki dan sam isla u obilazak rodilišta i sve u svemu čini mi se ok (nisam vidila niti jedno drugo do sad). Jedno od mojih pitanja bilo je porod na stolčiću s kojim opet nisu bili bas oduševljeni, a tek kada smo poceli o epiduralnoj i kada sam rekla da bih ja bez toga, malo su me sumnjičavo pogledale  :Sad: . 
Ako bi neka od vas podijelila svježe iskustvo iz Zadarskog rodilišta, pomoglo bi mi  :Smile: 
Ako ste imale izazvani porod jeste li uzele epiduralnu? Rekli su nam da su trudnovi tada jači i prakticno se stignes se odmorit od jednog do drugog?
A joj, sorry ako davim ali me bas malo frka hvata...

----------


## Lotta

Ja sam rodila prije manje od dva mjeseca. Svi su mi bili ok, imala sam normalni spontani porod, tako da nije ni bilo nikakvih problema. Izgon se malo odužio, pa su mi htjeli dati drip, ali ja sam odbila. Malo su se kao začudili, ali nije bilo problema. Kad sam rodila rekla sam babici da mi ne reže odmah pupkovinu i ona je pustila da odpulsira do kraja. Nije im to praksa, ali je poštovala moju želju. 
Imaš pravo tražiti/odbiti sve što ti želiš/ ne želiš. To je tvoj porod. Samo moraš biti svjesna da ne mora sve biti kako si ti zamislila i neke ćeš zamisli možda morati promjeniti. Ja sam isto razmišljala o stolčiću, ali ga se na kraju uopće nisam sjetila. A iskreno, ne mogu ni zamisliti da bi se na onom samom kraju išla dizati sa stola... 

Imam frendicu koja se nikako nije otvarala, a pukao je vodenjak, tako da je nakon nekoliko sati dripa tražila epiduralnu i preporodila se, rodila je nakon 15 min. 
Neće te nitko tjerati na epiduralnu, ne brini, mogu ti je eventualno predložiti. 
Kad krene porod samo slušaj svoju babicu, znaju one što rade. Sretno!!  :Love:

----------


## Platica

Hvala draga Lotta i cestitam na bebi  :Klap: ... Nadam se da ce i kod mene sve biti ok, samo mogu ti reci da tek kad sam vidila to rodilište i sve ostalo malo me frka uhvatila...

----------


## Platica

Hej cure koliko pelena ponijeti u bolnicu??? 
Ja spremila torbe, stalno nesto čistim po kući, jedem i čekam, 15 dana do termina uhhhh... baš sam bila totalno cool al mi sad pred kraj nije nimalo svejedno. 
U bolnici su mi spomenuli infuziju koja se daje tokom rađanja (kada sam rekla da bi bez epidurala, pitale me zar necu niti infuziju) nisam bas to skonatala kako treba, a bila sam previše uzbuđena svime što sam vidila da bih trazila objašnjenje tako da zna li neko o cemu se radi??? Hvala cure!  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

juhuuuuu šta nema nikoga u zadnje vrime...ajmo friška iskustva iz rodilišta :Coffee:

----------


## Iska

Pozdrav drage cure, evo i ja navraćam na forum u nadi da će biti neko svježe iskustvo... Jako mi je stalo da imam prirodan porod, ako bude moguće na stolčiću.
Ima li netko da je nedavno rodio na stolčiću, da napiše kako je bilo, da li se još uvijek treba 'boriti' da ti ga daju? Na tečaju su ga samo spomenuli, da postoji ta mogućnost, a isto piše i na službenim stranicama rodilišta. Zato bi bilo korektno da ta mogućnost STVARNO i postoji, a ne samo za šminku.
Također me zanima zna li netko kako u zadarskom rodilištu reagiraju kad im trudnica dođe sa planom poroda? Razmišljam da li je bolje ponijeti plan, ili je bolje za sve usmeno 'pregovarati'... Nekako mi se čini da ako imam plan sa sobom da su manje šanse da doživim bušenje vodenjaka, davanje dripa ili epiziotomiju bez pitanja. S druge strane, možda bi plan porođaja poremetio odnose od samog početka. Ima li netko savjet?
Hvala, cure!

----------


## josmalo

treba mi pomoć....ja se pripremam za pripreme pakiranja torbe  :facepalm:  ....na trudničkom tečaju su nam dali popis što sve treba ponijeti u bolnicu...uglavnom piše tamo spakirati dvije torbe  :Unsure:  ...Prvi put čujem za to...zašto dvije... što staviti u jednu što u drugu?? ovo je prva trudnoća pa se nalazim na tankom ledu i uporno naletim na nešto novo i nepoznato.. unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru  :Naklon:

----------


## corinaII

Ja sam imala dvije torbe u biti jedan ruksak za rađaonu i jednu torbu za rodilište . U ruksak sam stavila Papuce- gumene ka crocksice, wc papir, vlažne maramice, vode , krekere, mobitel, punjač. I maramice. To ti sve treba ako ti se oduži u rađaoni. 
Ovu drugu torbu ti muž kasnije donese u rodilište. 
Ako možeš obavezno kupi multi mum komprese za bradavice i purelan za bradavice jer trebati će ti dok ti ne dođe mlijeko .

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> Pozdrav drage cure, evo i ja navraćam na forum u nadi da će biti neko svježe iskustvo... Jako mi je stalo da imam prirodan porod, ako bude moguće na stolčiću.
> Ima li netko da je nedavno rodio na stolčiću, da napiše kako je bilo, da li se još uvijek treba 'boriti' da ti ga daju? Na tečaju su ga samo spomenuli, da postoji ta mogućnost, a isto piše i na službenim stranicama rodilišta. Zato bi bilo korektno da ta mogućnost STVARNO i postoji, a ne samo za šminku.
> Također me zanima zna li netko kako u zadarskom rodilištu reagiraju kad im trudnica dođe sa planom poroda? Razmišljam da li je bolje ponijeti plan, ili je bolje za sve usmeno 'pregovarati'... Nekako mi se čini da ako imam plan sa sobom da su manje šanse da doživim bušenje vodenjaka, davanje dripa ili epiziotomiju bez pitanja. S druge strane, možda bi plan porođaja poremetio odnose od samog početka. Ima li netko savjet?
> Hvala, cure!


još uvijek se treba izboriti za stolčić.
Ja sam imala plan poroda i nisu negativno reagirali. Bolje da ga poneseš nego da usmeno pregovaraš.

----------


## josmalo

ahaa...olakšala si mi punooooo...a to za bradavice- namjeravam se maksimalno pripremiti jer sam vidila nekoliko katastrofalnih slučajeva, da budem iskrena više me strah dojenja nego samog poroda  :facepalm: ...tnx ... :Heart:

----------


## Iska

> još uvijek se treba izboriti za stolčić.
> Ja sam imala plan poroda i nisu negativno reagirali. Bolje da ga poneseš nego da usmeno pregovaraš.


To mi je vrijedna informacija! Hvala!

----------


## Sanna4

bok cure...jel ima koja bivsa trudnica da je rodila blizance?? ja imam manje od dva tjedna do termina s njima pa me zanima kako se postave prema blizancima u nasem rodilistu??? i kako komentirate cinjenicu da su rekli da nema epiduralne za trudnice radi manjka anesteziologa! nama je doslovno na tecaju anesteziolog na temu bezbolni porod rekao da smo zadnja rupa na sviralu!!  :Sad:

----------


## martinaP

> bok cure...jel ima koja bivsa trudnica da je rodila blizance?? ja imam manje od dva tjedna do termina s njima pa me zanima kako se postave prema blizancima u nasem rodilistu??? i kako komentirate cinjenicu da su rekli da nema epiduralne za trudnice radi manjka anesteziologa! nama je doslovno na tecaju anesteziolog na temu bezbolni porod rekao da smo zadnja rupa na sviralu!!


To je normalno za sva rodilišta koja nemaju svog anesteziologa. Stavi se u poziciju liječnika: ako te čeka rodilja za epiduralnu i ozbiljna operacija, naravno da je ovaj čovjek na operaciji prioritet.

----------


## đurđa76

> bok cure...jel ima koja bivsa trudnica da je rodila blizance?? ja imam manje od dva tjedna do termina s njima pa me zanima kako se postave prema blizancima u nasem rodilistu??? i kako komentirate cinjenicu da su rekli da nema epiduralne za trudnice radi manjka anesteziologa! nama je doslovno na tecaju anesteziolog na temu bezbolni porod rekao da smo zadnja rupa na sviralu!!


ti si iz Zadra?možda skupa završimo u bolnici,ja imam još tri tjedna,isto blizanci

----------


## Sanna4

> ti si iz Zadra?možda skupa završimo u bolnici,ja imam još tri tjedna,isto blizanci


Da iz Zd sam...u 34 tjednu...doktor mi je rekao da cemo izdrzati do 36. og., onda si i ti blizu po terminu!!  :Smile:  malo se bojim kako će to sve proći tamo....nadam se da će sve biti u redu. Bilo bi super da se sretnemo u rodilištu.... :Smile:  onda bi im tek paniku napravile... :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

nemoj se žuriti sa porodom,bolje da su čim duže,ja sam u 38 tjednu i kako izgleda neću još

----------


## Sanna4

> nemoj se žuriti sa porodom,bolje da su čim duže,ja sam u 38 tjednu i kako izgleda neću još



u 38 tjednu??????? inace se racuna termin za njih 36 tjedana. ne zurim ja nigdje nego su vec veliki preko 2200 gr a meni je sve teze kretat se i spavati. 
jos 4 tjedna da budem u komadu mi je nezamislivo.  :Sad:

----------


## đurđa76

moji su danas na uzv oko 2700 svako,i ja nisam mislila da ću toliko dogurat(mada sam priželjkivala ovakav scenarij,zbog njih najviše) jer sam prvu curu rodila sa 36+3,a evo nas danas 37+3,trudova nema,oni aktivni sve u šesnaest,ja otvorena dva prsta,i nemam feeling da ću skoro
i mislim da se računa termin 37,ili 38 tjedana kao puni za blizance,iako statistički valjda 50% blizanačkih trudnoća završava u 36 tjednu
onako usput moja rodica rodila blizanke u 42 tt,pa ti vidi!!!!

----------


## Sanna4

hej ali ja stvarno ne bih htijela prenjeti blizance do 42 tjedna...nadam se da ce doci do 36 tjedna i 2 ipo kg i ja sretna, nebi mi smetalo i da dodem do 38... :Smile:  drzim fige da ti bude sve kako hoces tijekom poroda...sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## josmalo

u ćemu planirate iznijeti bebu iz rodilišta...ne mislim na robicu, nego onaj kušin, autosjedalicu, košara od kolica ili samo dekica...Jer čula sam da sestre u Zadru nisu baš za iznošenje u autosjedalici??? a ja sam planirala autosjedalicu ili u najgoru ruku dekicu do auta i onda u autosjedaicu..Koliko sam skužila svugdi je normalno da beba mora ići u AS a tu kao prigovaraju (bar sam tako čula)  :Unsure:  ....Navodno one najviše vole one kušine u kojima su još naše mame nas iznosile...ne znam ali nisam baš luda za tim kušinima... :gaah:  :gaah:  :gaah:

----------


## Smokvica.

Nemože tebi nitko zabranit da ih izneseš u as.. kad sam  bila u dva navrata nisam primijetila da su gunđale. Štoviše, sjećam se da je jedan tata blizance nedonoščad iznosio zu as  :Wink:

----------


## josmalo

ok...pripremiti ću i ja onda AS :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 fala ti :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lotta

*josmalo*, a što te briga što će netko prigovarati, ako ti znaš da je tako najbolje?! Možeš ti iznijeti u čemu god hoćeš, pa premjestiti u AS, ali najjednostavnije ti je odmah u AS i preko debela dekica. Beba u skafanderu ili jaketici ne ide u As, tako da stavi neku pliš robicu za do kuće i debelu dekicu. 

Ja sam dvaput tu rodila i nitko nije uopće komentirao, ali sve je moguće.

----------


## josmalo

ma da, i meni su te priče bile malo too much :Rolling Eyes: , ali dobro...valjalo se raspitati... imam još jedno pitanjce, do sada nisam bila na ctg-u  u bolnici ali me dr šalje... za to se ne treba naručiti nego samo doći s uputnicom i čekati red...? :Grin:

----------


## Smokvica.

Ctg je sa live strane,  prije nego se popneš skalama do vrata di je rodilište.. obično je neko prištekan pa pričekaš sestru da je odšteka :D
uputnica ne treba

----------


## josmalo

fala smokvice  :Kiss:

----------


## Smokvica.

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta

Treba uputnica, kako ne!? Sestru možeš potražiti i tamo di je UZ.

----------


## Smokvica.

Svašta..ja se sječam da sam iz zg donila samo jednu uputnicu za rodilište. Nisam svaki put nosila novu. .?

----------


## Lotta

Istina, jedna uputnica za CTG ili za rodilište vrijedi 8 dana, ako se ne varam. Ja sam shvatila da joj govoriš da ne treba uputnica uopće. Ali isto ako je "potrošiš" na CTG, onda traže od supruga/pratnje da donese od ginekologa drugu, za rodilište (nakon poroda, naravno). Barem je tako meni bilo.

----------


## Smokvica.

Bome niti to da 8 dana vrijedi nisam znala il je to nešto novo..? Ma ionako ćeš sve saznat na ctgu  :Wink:

----------


## Lotta

Malo sam se spetljala, uputnica vrijedi mjesec dana, ali mislim da s tom jednom možeš osam dana na CTG dolaziti, ili sam ja malo zabrijala nešto. Uglavnom, da, tamo će ti najbolje sve reći. I ne trebaš se naručivati, samo dođeš s tom famoznom uputnicom i sve dalje će ti oni objasniti. Bolje da ne pišem više, samo zbunjujem ljude  :Grin:

----------


## nancha

Zna li netko da li treba kupovati ono zeleno odijelo za tatu na porodu ili ga dobije tamo? Zaboravila sam to priupitati na tecaju..

----------


## Lotta

Dobije tamo.

----------


## nancha

Super, hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Lotta

:Smile:

----------


## waitapu

Bok jel ima tko neka nova iskustva iz zd rodilišta? Termin mi je 20.10. pa me zanima ..

----------


## Iska

Ja sam rodila krajem ožujka, mogu reći da je sve bilo ok, nemam prigovora. Svi su bili ok u predrađaoni, i na porodu i kasnije. Jedino mislim da je totalno bezveze što na tečaju pričaju puno toga što u stvarnosti nije tako - valjda moraju jer imaju titulu Rodilišta prijatelj djece. Na primjer, na tečaju će glavna sestra uredno ispričati da po porodu oni sačekaju da pupčana vrpca prestane pulsirati prije nego je presjeku (ne čekaju to!), da odmah nakon poroda dobijete u boksu dijete na prsa za prvi podoj (ne rade ni to), da onda roditelji ostanu s djetetom dva sata nasamo radi  upoznavanja i maženja (ništa od toga). Mi smo sve što sam sada nabrojala čuli na tečaju opisano kao rutina, ali smo sve to morali tražiti - ispunili su nam to, ali uz malo prigovaranja sebi u bradu, i bilo je očito da to inače uopće ne rade i smatraju nas gnjavatorima. A nije bila gužva, bila je noć i samo sam ja bila u boksu, a jedna žena u predrađaoni. Zadovoljna sam jer su nam ipak sve to ispunili (tatu su sprašili nakon 20 min, ali dobro  :Smile:  .

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Promjena u Zadru vezano uz odjevanje pratnje:




> *Ukinuto pravilo o odijevanju za mušku pratnju na porodu!*
> 
> Udruga Roda se od svog osnutka 2001. godine zalaže za mogućnost da rodilja u rodilištu ima pratnju na porodu po svom izboru, bez ikakvih prepreka, po uzoru na Rodilišta – prijatelje majki. U proteklih 14 godina mnogo toga je učinjeno, no u većini rodilišta žene i njihova pratnja i dalje nailaze na prepreke koje ograničavaju ili uskraćuju pratnju na porodu.
> Tijekom srpnja i kolovoza primile smo nekoliko upita i komentara o praksama u rodilištima vezanim uz pravila odijevanja muške pratnje na porodu. Naime, neki su muškarci u pratnji rodilja udaljavani iz rodilišta zbog toga što su bili odjeveni u polu-duge hlače ili su imali otvorenu (ljetnu) obuću, s naputkom da "odu nabaviti duge hlače i primjerenu obuću“. Ljudi koji su nerijetko putovali i više od 40km do rodilišta, pa i s otoka, primorani su lutati po gradu u svako doba dana i noći, u špici turističke sezone, tražeći trgovine gdje mogu kupiti propisane odjevne predmete, ili se vratiti kući kako bi se presvukli, strepeći da će propustiti rođenje djeteta i da će njihova partnerica za to vrijeme biti bez pratnje i podrške u porodu koju je željela. Najvažnije, rodilji je time uskraćeno pravo na emocionalnu podršku voljene osobe tijekom trudova i poroda, zbog pravila odijevanja koja nemaju ni znanstveno ni praktično uporište, budući da u oba rodilišta pratnja na porodu dobiva bolničku zaštitnu odjeću koju odijeva preko vlastite odjeće.
> Roda je navode primljene od građanki i građana provjerila u rodilištima, te utvrdila da pravilo o „propisanoj odjeći“ vrijedi u samo dva hrvatska rodilišta - u Puli i Zadru.Reagirale smo pismom koje smo poslale Ministarstvu zdravlja i spomenutim rodilištima, te danas sa zadovoljstvom možemo javiti povratnu informaciju da je ministar zdravlja naložio da se iste prakse odmah ukinu te da se muškoj pratnji na porodu omogući prisustvovanje porodu neovisno o dužini nogavica ili vrti obuće.
> _Veselimo se brzoj i pozitivnoj reakciji Ministarstva zdravlja da se ovo arbitrarno, znanstveno neutemeljeno pravilo poništi, i nadamo se da je to još jedan mali korak u poništenju svih prepreka za pratnju na porodu u svim rodilištima u Hrvatskoj i korak prema tome da rodilišta u Hrvatskoj zaista malo pomalo postanu prijatelji djece i majki._

----------


## muky

Pozdrav svima! ako ima ikoga da ga ceka uskoro porod u zadru  :Smile: 
Mi brojimo jos sitno

----------


## marinda

Pozdrav cure...citam vas skoro svaku trudnocu pa se sad u 5. odlucila prikljucit...☺ radala sam i na stolcicu i na stolu,s epiduralnom i bez...i sve prezivila!! Stolcic sam dobila 3. puta bez specijalnog nagovaranja osoblja a zadnji put mi ga nisu htjeli dat,i to opravdano,radi loseg ctga. Mislila sam da nema sanse da cu rodit bez stolcica,da cu umrit od boli...a ono skoro pa ista stvar i to me sokiralo. Isto sam malo pukla kao i na stolcicu tako da sve u svemu nisam osjetila neku veliku razliku. Ako vas sto zanima vezano za porode i to,rado cu podijelit svoja iskustva. Inace sam i ja pobornik prirodnog poroda ali sam skuzila da ipak u nekim situacijama oni imaju pravo. Nije ni njihovo iskustvo za zanemarit....pozdrav!

----------


## bmaric

Ima li tko svjeze iskustvo iz zd rodilista?
Ja trebam roditi u 10. mj., ovo mi je prva trudnoca, pa ne znam nista i svaki savjet i iskustvo ce mi dobro doci.

----------


## bmaric

Meni nitko nije odgovorio na post, ali evo za sve zadranke koje se nadju na forumu, a trebaju roditi:
U rađaoni svi super (oni koji su meni bili). 
U rodilistu.... hm.... bilo je ok. Ono sto mi je smetalo jeste da nisam skoro dobivala nikakve informacije. Bebac bio na neonatologiji dva dana, kad god pitam za nalaz sestre naravno kazu da ne znaju, pedijatar daje sture informacije. Onda problem oko dojenja i nadohrane. Tek 4. dan krenuo kolostrum, morala sam moliti da mi ga nahrane. Bili ukupno 6 dana u bolnici, da sam morala ostati jos dan duze, mogli su ne slobodno prebaciti na odjel psihijatrije.

----------


## sunshine0011

Bok,ima li možda novijih iskustava žena sa poroda u zadarskoj bolnici?Znate li koji su doktori na porodu i kakva su vaša iskustva (ako postoje) sa epiduralnom i epiziotomijom,da li je epiziotomija "rutinska" ili i nas  ipak nešto pitaju o tome? Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sunshine0011

Kako mi nitko nije odgovorio,a ja sam u međuvremenu rodila,da podijelim svoje iskustvo iz zadarske bolnice.
Na CTG kontrolu me zaprimio dr.Rukavina,koji me je preventivno ostavio preko noći u bolnici,a idući dan(ujutro)me porodio dr. Vranić.
Za oba doktora imam samo preporuke,osobito za dr.Vranića koji je na sva moja pitanja ljubazno i smireno dao odgovore. Na mene je ostavio stvarno prekrasan dojam i imam sreću da me je on porodio.Porod je bio kratak,svega 2 sata u boxu,a prvorotka sam.
Babica mi je masirala međicu (pitala sam doktora ako se može izbjeći epiziotomija,na to je rekao da ju ne rade rutinski,već ako bude neophodno ako se bebica bude patila),pa sam prošla bez šivanja,i nakon 2 dana od poroda sam kao da i nisam roila (osim normalne boli u zdjelici i leđima).Sestre su također bile jako drage. Za dr Hoti sam od cura iz sobe čula samo riječi hvale,a svi su sve su se molile da ih ne "dopadne"dr Lozo koji je po pričama neprijatan i ne pita majku što želi nego radi po svome.To je što se tiče rađaonice.
U rodilištu je bila druga stvar-sve su sestre uglavnom bile profesionalne,mada ne osobito ljubazne,u divnom sjećanju mi je ostala glavna sestra plave kose do ispod brade,jedna prekrasna i topla žena,sve lijepo objasni i posveti se svakoj majci koliko god je potrebno. >Također jedna starija sestra je bila jakoo draga i baš se vidi da njih dvije vole svoj posao.U lošem sjećanju mi je ostala amo jedna sestra kratke crne kose,koja je bila neljubazna i hladna,te bi na svako pitanje osorito odgovarala,samo što ne bi zakolutala očima (priče također ostalih cura i žena iz sobe).
Mada s njom nisam imala problema,a i da jesam fino bi joj spustila ili tražila drugu sestru. :D 
Eto-uglavnom jedno lijepo iskustvo,mada sam jedva isto čekala otići doma.  :Smile:  Nadam se da sam nekome pomogla.

----------


## justme409

Ima li jos koga aktivnog  :Smile:  Zanima me porod na stolcicu i porodni plan. Kako ste ga pisali vi koji ste dobili odobravanje, kakve.su navike i kakva su iskustva sad zadnje vriieme?

----------

